# When and How...did you learn to K or C?



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

As a small child of 4 at my Nanna's side and also my Mum too they both knit, my Nan also crocheted. I just absorbed it, by the time I went to school I was teaching others to knit. So I've been knitting 44 years.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Lucky you!
Tried to make argyle socks in college, what a waste of time. I learned more when I was PG with my first son. Too much to handle. Began again about 15 years ago. Progressed to simple things like hats/scarves. Have used the loom as well and it is fast for donations of hats.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was bout 9 ,that was 43 years ago .I was taught to crochet by a family friend , when I was about 10 but could only do granny squares until about 5 years ago .When our Grandson was on his way my Aunt taught me to read a crochet pattern so that I could make a shawl for him .


----------



## KimberlyKay (Oct 7, 2012)

I learned in 4-H, and also my mom and grandma was always making something. My grandma made each of kids a blanket and she had arthritis really bad so I cherish mine. I haven't done any knitting or crocheting for over 25 years, well now I'm going to be a grandma and I want to make something that hopefully they will cherish too.


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
ellen


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I remember labouring over a headband in wool I hated at school at the age of 7, don't recall whether Mum had shown me earlier. Picked it up again by myself at about 10 and just took off.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

My Mom crocheted and quilted so she taught me the basic crochet stitches when I was a teen. My wonderful Norwegen SIL taught me the basic knit & purl when we happened to be home visiting my parents at the same time when I was about 20 but I didn't keep at it. 2 years ago I decided that I really wanted to knit myself some socks so I bought a simple knitting book from WalMart, some needles and did some swatches to practice then visited a yarn shop, got some sock yarn, DPNs, looked on Youtube and cast on a pair of cuffdown socks. I sent my first pair to my sister and although they weren't perfect, they fit her and she bragged about how wonderful and warm they were. I have since knitted her many more pairs but she still loves that first imperfect pair just as much.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I learned to knit in the 7th grade from one of my teachers, my class knitted squares that were sewn together to make a afghan. I think it was donated. My sister taught me how to crochet it took me awhile to be able to read a pattern but once I did I was off and running. Still doing both its my relaxing time.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

In the early '80's my then husband was transferred from Texas to Chicago. We were to live there for 9 years. I hated the winters there and wasn't used to being cooped up for such long periods of time. After the first winter, I was looking for something to keep me busy and decided to learn to crochet. 

I had a sewing machine and had been making Cabbage Patch Doll clothes for my daughter's dolls, but I didn't want to take up sewing seriously because I didn't want to be tied to the machine. I wanted something more portable to do.

It took me a while to learn to crochet because I am left-handed and I didn't know anyone who could teach me. Finally, I found a wonderful book and learned. Not long after that, I decided to learn to knit. I learned that by a book too (unfortunately there was no internet then) but I learned to knit the right-handed way since I was going to have to be using both hands anyway. I do throw instead of pick because, being a left-handed crocheter, I was used to holding the yarn in my right hand.

In the early '90's we were transferred back to Texas and I put my needlework aside and didn't think much about it until I retired last year. After I retired, moved to West Texas and got settled, I picked up pretty much where I left off many years ago. 

Except for one BIG thing! I now have the resources of the internet to learn anytime the things I want to learn to do. What a difference that has made!

And I was thrilled to find this forum and take advantage of all the knowledge that is floating around this place. You should all take a bow for all the help and encouragement you impart! :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


Ellen ... your story broke my heart ... I cannot even imagine the devastation of losing a child. God bless you.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


I taught myself over 30 years ago, only ever knitted a seed stitch coat for my daughter and she wil be 39 in Dec and a snowman. Now u have started again and taught myself several things like sl st, maid loop and several different types of cast on.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Learned to K somewhere between 4 and 7 years old - started at 4, did my first garment at 7 (for dolls), the first one for myself at 10. Learned to crochet 3 years ago when my 2 years old - than - sun said he wanted to have a stuffed toy like the ones I was looking at.
The first think I crocheted was a hairpin lace blouse for me, no pattern, just fantasy, the second - a monkey for him, flowed a pattern, changed it a bit, the third was Bunny Cream - on my avatar, my own design. Well... He wanted to have a Bunny and I did not really find a pattern I would like, so...


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I was about 7 when I made my first item (a yellow wonky ted) at school, although I know I used to sit with my mum and nan bashing plastic needles together, just doing it like I thought they did, before then! I still have those plastic needles, inherited in my late mum's stash.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I just cannot remember learning to knit. I don't remember learning to use dpns either. I do remember making dolls clothes when I was 7 or 8. Perhaps someone can help me here. I went to primary school in the north-east of Scotland in the fifties and I seem to remember knitting socks. Surely not? I'm guessing my mother taught me. She remembers teaching me to crochet but not knitting. I was about 15 when I learnt to crochet.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I signed up for a beginning knitting class at the LYS (local yarn shop).


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

My Mum knitted and tried to teach me as a child so wanted to learn but I was hopless at it dropped stiches never constructed anything. When I was 17 I got pregant with my first child and so I went brought pattern and needles, and 3 ply baby yarn, knitted a cardigan for him in a complicated pattern came out beautiful my Mum was in shock when she seen it, I guess watching her knit I absorbed a lot, as I use to love watching her knit. I taught myself to crochet after that no internet then just through learning leaflets as my Mum never crochet so happy I am able to do both. I got married at 18 and still with the father of my first child married 42 years.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

someone told me once that if you can read you can learn anything...so i learned to crochet and knit by reading...many frustrating times but calms my nerves and brings me much pleasure..and that was over 40 years ago..(the knitting just recently)


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was 10 when the "Gray Lady" (volunteer nurse) at my elementary school taught me the basic K and P, after I expressed an interest in what she was doing. She neglected to tell me how to pick up stitches, though!

I asked my mother about that when I went home. Was I surprised when she showed me how; and completed the row, needles flying!
I had no idea she knitted, also.

It was something that brought the generations together; especially as I became more proficient. 
All of the women in my family were quite expert. My great-aunts and I would have had little in common, otherwise. 
However, we got to know one another over our shared interest/projects when they would come to visit us in Florida.
I learned many "tricks of the trade" from them.

I wouldn't have missed it for the world.
I cherish those memories.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I learned from my Granny at the age of 10, she made me a baby blanket that I still have and used with my son.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

My mother in law taught me the basic stitches when I was about 28. I wondered into a Pinquoin outlet store at our local outlet mall and I fell in love.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Watching YouTube videos .


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Learned some from my 7th grade teacher in home ec class, made a pair of mittens to match my pumpkin colored coat. They were not perfect, did not stretch, knit stitch was not done correctly but wore them anyway. Knitted some more items through out the years, mittens gloves and hats for my children or sweaters for myself, friends and hubby and son. Also taught some friends how to knit. Picked up again regularly a few years ago when my sis and I connected after my husbands TBI. Have knitted many dishcloths and some sweaters gloves afgans and baby blankets booties etc. So essentially self taught. Mom not crafty. Gramma did quilting and sewing and gardening which I also enjoy when I get time.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Learned to K somewhere between 4 and 7 years old - started at 4, did my first garment at 7 (for dolls), the first one for myself at 10. Learned to crochet 3 years ago when my 2 years old - than - sun said he wanted to have a stuffed toy like the ones I was looking at.
> The first think I crocheted was a hairpin lace blouse for me, no pattern, just fantasy, the second - a monkey for him, flowed a pattern, changed it a bit, the third was Bunny Cream - on my avatar, my own design. Well... He wanted to have a Bunny and I did not really find a pattern I would like, so...


Wow, such an early age! My grandaughter is just fascinated with my all my yarn and needles and always watches me knit. She is three. Is that too young to try to teach her? Should I wait until she is a little older? Oh, and she is a southpaw!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

do it now it is the time when they absorb the most. attention span may be short but keep at it. My grandson who is 7 has been trying for some time when he comes over to visit. He gets a little more each time. Good way to stay close to them also.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I learned how to knit and crochet at the age of 8. Dabbled a bit for a few years, and didn't do anymore until I graduated from high school. At my first job a fellow employee was a star knitter who showed my quite a few techniques and hints. I haven't stopped since!

Karen N.(who maintains that yarn is cheaper than liquor!)


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> do it now it is the time when they absorb the most. attention span may be short but keep at it. My grandson who is 7 has been trying for some time when he comes over to visit. He gets a little more each time. Good way to stay close to them also.


K. Thanks!


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

My dear grandmother taught me K and P when I was a teenager. I remember her helping me cast on for a very large variegated garter stitch baby blanket for one of my favorite teacher's wife. I was in eighth grade and it took me the entire school year to finish it, as I had so many other things going on. She taught me to cast off when I was done, and although it wasn't perfect, I was so proud of that blanket. Life got busy after and unfortunately, I didn't pick up needles again until I was 40, my son too old to make things for, and my gmother since passed. She must have her eye on me now, because last year I taught myself how to crochet (which I wish I had learned from her), and I love both. It is so calming for me. Even though I use my hands all day at work, I can't seem to keep them still after work and even sometimes during lunch hours. You fellow knitters and crafters know the satisfaction of creating and it doesn't matter how long it takes, as long as I have something to work on, I am at peace!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

bellamimi5 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Learned to K somewhere between 4 and 7 years old - started at 4, did my first garment at 7 (for dolls), the first one for myself at 10. Learned to crochet 3 years ago when my 2 years old - than - sun said he wanted to have a stuffed toy like the ones I was looking at.
> ...


Well, it depends... but her using her left hand could be a benefit just as much as a draw-back... depends too.

If she is ... patient, slow-moving person - I mean, her own personality, I think it will probably be safe for you to entrust her with knitting needles - some pair that are less pointy - and only while you are watching her. I know, my grannies and my mom even never even thought I could poke my eyes or something, but being a late first-time mom myself I am much more paranoid and would be afraid to leave a yang child with knitting needles. And if she is a more energetic child, who jumps around and tends to have sudden decision - well, you know, one of those lovely kids that look like they allays have their accumulators filled to the top, it is probably better for you to try to teach her to knit on fingers. It can be much fun and is much safer.
And another important aspect is the question is she likely to get frustrated if she does not achieve it at first. If not - go for it. But if it would make her feel bad about herself - probably not. And in any way, before you even start to teach her anything, do tell her that this is more of a grown-up activity and is really hard for small kids and it will be great if she actually gets it, but not big deal at all if she doesn't and stuff like that...


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost the same as Tintin - I was 5 years old and my mother taught me to knit, then I saw a little hat in a magazine and wanted to make it and my mother told me I would have to wait for my aunts visit, as she crocheted. A couple of weeks later I made my little hat. Again when we were in school and aged 8 the school ran classes, and I would be going round the class trouble shooting for the others. Not stopped since - 60 years next year.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I was quite young,I remember my Uncle giving me some wool it must have been oiled,as I can remember it coming off on my hands Think I made a scarf,Crochet came a lot latter in my twenties,


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My Big Sister taught me - I was 13.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

MY MOTHER-IN-LAW AND A DEAR CO-WORKER I CALLED GRAMMA


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

when I was a young mother one of my best friends taught me how to do a single chrochet and then I taught myself the rest of the stitches. I didn't learn to knit untill I was 61 and I taught myself by watching utube vidios. those are wonderfull teaching tools for all kinds of things.


Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

My mother taught me when I was 4 years old.
And at 80, she still loves knitting


----------



## Hileena (Sep 4, 2012)

My mam taught me when I was in my teens.....but then when I left home and went to the other side of the world...I gave it up. Just trying to get back to it now.
As for crochet....my MIL taught me the basics, she died and once again I'm trying to remember how to do it...

Hileena


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I, like Trish2222, can not remember learning, but I remember when I was very young crocheting little simple edges around hankies and pillowcases. I don't remember my Mother doing any hand craft except embroidering. Therefore, I don't know who taught me. I taught myself to knit after I had children. Now I do both but enjoy knitting better.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

my mum taught me to knit 50years ago, I was about 9 at the time, I taught myself to crochet with the help of youtube about 3 months ago, I can do the basics enough to crochet blankets for our local cat rescue but haven't mastered a pattern yet xx


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

AS a child from a kit I received at a Christmas party where all the younger kids were on the floor playing with their new toys. I was the only 'older' one -- 9 I think -- remember sitting on a folding chair and following the directions. My grandmother showed me basic crochet stitches on a visit to her place, and I was also inspired by a dear family friend who let me watch her knit and explained the process to me. I became a serious knitter in college over 50 years ago -- basically I was always self taught thru reading directions and illustrations in books such as the old Coats & Clark 'How to. . .' leaflet.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


What a sad story. I'm glad that knitting helped pull you through such a bad time. Are those your grandchildren in your Avator? I must admit I like to add a glass of merlot to my evening knitting too!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 8, 2012)

I was in high school and pulled out the "K" encyclopedia. (Remember those?) and I taught myself.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I learned to knit with nana and mother, and crochet with grand-pa. I remember knitting baby bonnet in Home Econ. in grade3. I remember fixing my classmates's mistakes and teaching them to knit. I knitted socks with cables in grade 5. The nuns never believed that I could knit those socks. My mother went to the bat and had an explanation with the nuns. The nuns were more concerned that my work would stand out.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

My mum and Nan taught me to knit, although when I was about 9 or 10 we had lessons in school - with little plastic needles and very stringy cotton yarn. As I remember we did not have many stitches on the needles and knitted long narrow strips, narrowing and widening as our tension varied and we dropped stitches. Mum and Nan helped me improve my technique!

I taught myself to crochet from a Coates booklet when I was in my teens, and am much more proficient in crochet then knitting.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

May I see is that you enjoy what you are knitting and thta you help people.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

When I was 5 years old, I wanted a knitting set for Christmas which I got. I learned with that and some help from my mum, so I will have been knitting 60 years come this christmas. As for crocheting I am self taught. When my daughter was 18 months old, ponchos became the fashion for toddlers, and I wanted one for her. So I bought a pattern and taught myself to crochet, that was 45 years ago now, and I still have the pattern.


----------



## agnes50 (Sep 16, 2012)

I I LEARNED TO KNIT WHEN I WAS 14 I LEARNED MYSELF ALTHOUGH MY GRAN KNITTED. I AM NOW A GREAT GRANDMOTHER I KNIT ANYTHING NONE OF MY FAMILY HAVE FOLLOWED ME WHICH IT IS A SHAME


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


How tragic, Ellen. They must have named your city after you.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

My Grandad bought me a little knitting basket for my 4th birthday and I have never looked back from then. Luckily my mum was a great knitter and she was never too busy to lend a hand when the inevitable cry went out of 'Mum, I've dropped a stitch' lol.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

I started knitting when I was about 8 years old. I would knit up to the armholes, then my mum would do the decreases for the top parts, until I learned the technique, and I'm still knitting.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I remember a neighbor holding my hands and letting me 'crochet' with her before I was started school. Later I was fascinated by my friends mom knitting a pair of gloves. She didn't show me much, but on my birthday they gave me a learn to knit kit and I took off.....also about that time I began a tiny bit of crochet on my own. My older daughter knits a bit (but has trouble with her hands), my younger daughter can knit, but doesn't. My 13 yo gd can do a bit, but hasn't really taken to it. My 4 yo gd....she is very interested so I started a piece for her and help her on it every time she comes to visit. I also let her stand in front of me at the spinning wheel and 'spin'.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw a friend knitting a sweater for her husband during lunch time at work when I was in my late 20's or early 30's. I expressed interest, so she brought in a spare set of needles and some yarn. We got some odd looks, but I didn't care. I was on my way!

I learned to crochet from a step-MIL as a mechanism to tolerate the rantings of my grandfather-in-law / her FIL. ;-)


----------



## agnes50 (Sep 16, 2012)

I AM REALLY SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS, I TOO LOST A SON BUT IN DIFFERENT CIRCUMSTANCES BUT IT WAS STILL A LOSS. HE WAS 2 MONTHS OLD HE WOULD HAVE BEEN 43 THIS MONTH I ALWAYS BELIEVE THAT IT IS GOD S WAY. I KNITTED SO MUCH FOR HIM BUT LIFE HAD TO GO ON MY DAUGHTER IS 44 I HAVE 18 GRANDCHILDREN AND I GREAT GRANDDAUGHTER.
AT THE MOMENT I AM KNITTING AN ARAN. 
GOD BLESS


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Taught myself about three years ago after my Dad passed away. Needed something to occupy hands and thoughts. Fell in love with it!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

My father was away in the navy until I was 3 and my mother used to knit in the long evenings, pullovers for my brother and jumpers and skirts for me, so I learned by watching. When my father came home, he rubbed down some wooden meat skewers to make knitting needles for me, and he and my mother helped me learn to knit.
When my mother and I were evacuated to my aunt in 1940, my uncle taught me to crochet - he had learned while a soldier in India, serving on the Northwest Frontier - I was nine.
During the WW2, we had knitting circles making pullovers, seaboot stockings, gloves, mittens, scarves, etc., for the services. That was when I discovered oiled wool.
As a teenager, I knitted for friends and neighbours to earn pocket money to help me through school - the most popular was Fair Isle.
My most fiddly item was a white lace christening robe (with a blue nylon under-robe); I later gave it to a colleague for her baby boy.
When my husband went to college as a mature student and lived in very cold digs (lodgings), I knitted him a double-knit smoking jacket (which lasted for years!) but I was working full-time to support him so I treated myself to a knitting machine and taught myself how to use that
Currently my machine is inaccessible because of my son's diy house alterations, so I am back to hand-knitting and crochet (luckily my arthritis has eased) but doing small things like teddybears, hats, mitts, etc - back to stage one! Now I am trying to learn Tunisian/Afgan knitting/crochet - keeps the little grey cells from getting atrophied!

Edna C.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

My mother crocheted lace with a very tiny needle but neve could show me how so I bought a book and taught myself to crochet. About 8 years ago my daughter came home from a friend who taught her to knit and showed me how to cast on. I started knitting and never stopped since. A lad in my church taught me many things about knitting as she was a master knitter and now I teach beginging knitting to people too. I've learned a lot but have much more to learn.
That's the nice thing about knitting. There is so much variety.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Grandmother, age 9.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

At about 5 years old at my grandmother's side, she taught me to do basic stitches in both crafts. By the time I was 8 I had joined the production line as sleeve maker with my Gran and Mam knitting the jumpers(sweaters) that kept the family(Gran, Mam, Dad and me) warm during the Welsh winters, which I swear were harsher back in the 50s than they are today. Mam had been taught to knit mt Gran, her mother, and we all had the style of knitting and tension. Later after Gran died I taught myself more advanced forms of knitting and crochet and was a very popular girl in the 60s when crochet dresses were all the rage and I and my cousin, also taught by our Gran, could make them. In my late teens my mother asked me if I thought I could make crochet lace to make an alter cloth to give to the church as a memorial for her parents. I said I would give it a go and 8 years later it was finished all 6 feet of it, I was working with crochet cotton as thin as sewing thread and a hook I couldn't see. I regret never taking a photo of it as the church is now deconsecrated and derelect and I've no idea where the cloth went.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I grew up watching my mum and gran knitting. They taught me, and we also had lessons at school. When aged 9 we had to knit a vest to fit ourselves. I did the back but was so fed up with the fine navy yarn that I refused to knit any more. My mum knitted the front for me. I remember the teacher saying that my knitting had improved so much, by the time I knitted the front. I didn't confess that mum had done it.


----------



## mchristian22 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! I cant imagine...

I took a class a year ago to learn how to knit. It didn't go so well- my washcloth was very holey and ugly. Took another class a few months ago to learn how to crochet and ended up learning to knit after learning how to single crochet.



sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> At about 5 years old at my grandmother's side, she taught me to do basic stitches in both crafts. By the time I was 8 I had joined the production line as sleeve maker with my Gran and Mam knitting the jumpers(sweaters) that kept the family(Gran, Mam, Dad and me) warm during the Welsh winters, which I swear were harsher back in the 50s than they are today. Mam had been taught to knit mt Gran, her mother, and we all had the style of knitting and tension. Later after Gran died I taught myself more advanced forms of knitting and crochet and was a very popular girl in the 60s when crochet dresses were all the rage and I and my cousin, also taught by our Gran, could make them. In my late teens my mother asked me if I thought I could make crochet lace to make an alter cloth to give to the church as a memorial for her parents. I said I would give it a go and 8 years later it was finished all 6 feet of it, I was working with crochet cotton as thin as sewing thread and a hook I couldn't see. I regret never taking a photo of it as the church is now deconsecrated and derelect and I've no idea where the cloth went.


How sad about your cloth. Perhaps they donated it to another church. By the way, did you call you gran, Nain? I had a welsh gran and that's what we had to call her.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

My maternal grandma taught me to knit when I was 7 and how to crochet when I was in my early teen's. I learned a bit from magazines and books. I also took a couple classes at LYS. After 50'+ years I still have lots to learn. All the new yarns that continue to come onto the scene gives me all the excitement I has as a youngster!!! Thank goodness I have much more success with my projects than I did years ago!!!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I started knitting at school (it was something us girls learnt) loved making quick knit scarves, gave it up when I went to work and then married...took it up again to knit booties and that's how I let everyone know I was pregnant


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was in my 40's I learned to knit in 2011 when I turn 59, with the help from youtube and could have never got far if it wasn't for the help from all my friends at Knitting Paradise...Only one year of knitting and learn so much...I am not afraid to try new things..because I know i have you to help me......thanks.....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was a teenager and my father did not want for me to just sit around and wait for Prince Charming to come knocking at the door or for me to be on the phone with my girlfriends so he MADE me take knitting lesssons....which I did not want to take and then found out I really enjoyed them so much so that it was costing hin an arm and a leg.....be careful what you wish for dad!!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

At age 16. Self taught. First thing I ever made was afghans. Three months after starting I made a rippled afghan.


----------



## Wren (Sep 24, 2012)

My granny taught me to knit at a very early age at school during the last war we used to knit sea boot stockings for the sailors on a minesweeper we adopted Im now 83yrs old and teach 8yr olds in the local school Ive been knitting for 70yrs 
wren


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was a young child, going to the girls bee hive meetings in the LDS church. I just taught myself to knit by looking it up on the internet-which was in the past year and a half-I am 64 years old. My step daughter and her husband had a set of twins in Jan. of 2010 and I made things for them. both knitted and crocheted. great fun! Plus, when you keep your mind active, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Long boring commute & seeing others knitting & crocheting on the train made me think it was a boredom buster. I was 53 years old and very difficult for me to learn. But I didn't give up and now I knit as much as I possibly can. Intend to learn how to crochet and also use my sewing machine.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My mother, who died when I was 26, taught me to crochet. She made exquisite things with the tiny steel crochet hooks and cotton thread. Once I learned to crochet like that, I moved to yarn and taught her to read a pattern, which she had never done. She thought that was wonderful and made several afghans for us children. I would always help her get started on a new pattern, but the ripple was her favorite.

I taught myself to knit when I was in HS home ec class. the teacher had showed us the basic stitches, then I bought a book and taught myself the more advanced stitches. 

I stopped doing either one for quite a few years, and have only started back while teaching my GD's and my DIL. I love doing both, but am faster and better (I think) at crocheting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm 56 and have been teaching myself the last 9 mos or so. I truly envy those that learned at a young age. It's hard to to an old dog new tricks


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I areally don't remember the exact age, know it was very young..My Mother and Grandmother were always knitting, sewing or doing crafts..Think it was actually my grandmother who taught me...began with cuddle spun yarn, bigger needles and learned to knit a pair of slippers....k and p with no decreasing.....garter stitch...and k1 p1 for rib...made several pairs....learned to sew and used to make all my skirts, blouses etc. ( bought knee socks and sweaters to go with skirts) when I was in High School, and then after getting married, had kids, and began knitting again.....made raglan sweaters for all my nieces and nephews for Christmas one year..... then finally started making sweaters for myself to match wool skirts that I made....seemed to have more time when I was a young mother with kids in school....When I got back in to working force again ( when kids were older) continued by had less and less time...kids activities of course took precidence, yard, house, dogs, etc. Now a day doesn't go by that I don't knit, usually with 2 or three projects going at once. The the variety....but still would like to set up a room in my home for just my projects so I could disappear and do more......


----------



## thomsro (Sep 27, 2012)

I learned at a young age, not sure 6 or 7. Both my mother and grandmother were knitters and crocheters. I progressed from simple ear warmers and mittens to a sweater when I got to highschool because everyone was wearing mohair sweaters - so I knitted myself one. When I was pregnant for my daughter, I knitted her several outfits - as did my mother. As she was growing up, I continued knitting for her - even a pleated skirt. Then it kind of went stangnent for a few years as I was busy showing dogs. Then when I started doing craft shows my daughter needed little hats and scarves for the snowmen she makes from socks and that got me started again. Now I seldom don't have a project on the go - usually 2 or 3. My husband has become used to me knitting in the car when we travel. At least it keeps me awake so he has someone to talk to!


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was young - but I never made anything...just a square. =)

A girl friend's dad taught both her and me how to crochet. He was a vice president of a huge bank in Philadelphia, so it was stressful work. He crocheted at home to relax, and made exquisite afghans, I remember.

Anyhow, he taught us how to make a strip afghan, which was then stitched together. We never quite rose to his high level of expertise!

Carol
flutesonline.com
Successful Sock Knitting for Beginners


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


I was 4 years old and begged my Grandma Dunbar to teach me. She said I was too young but she thought I might be stubborn enough to learn. It took one afternoon. By evening I knew how to knit and purl. That was 74 years agho and I haven't stopoped since. I often think of Grandma Dunbar. One night I was so aware of her presense looking over my shoulder that I swear I heard her say, "That's real nice, Sunbeam." It still gives me chills but I am convinced she sees me and is proud of the things I knit, especially the things I knit for homeless children. It's the sort of thing she would do.

When Grandma Dunbar taught me to knit she gave me the greatest gift I have ever received....and whem she taught me to knit she taught me to love.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

when i was about 7 which is fifty years ago my granny taught me with a small pair of plastic needles. have knitted on and off ever since,,knit more in winter.nthis week the clocks go back 1 hour which means long dark nights so the needles are ready to come backout again am shopping tomorrow for wool and pattern


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

speaking of learning at an older age, I will be 65 in January and I learned about wire wrap jewelry 4 years ago and taught myself how to do that (with the help of videos) and then when I found out about becoming a grand mother, I learned how to knit-via the net. and when I had questions, I came to knitting paradise and everyone on the forum was very helpful. I am left handed, so I have to figure out how to do everything backwards from what I see.
I was doing the purl stitch all wrong, ending up with more stitches than I started with-people on this site showed me what I was doing wrong and now I keep the same amount of stitches all through the pattern. thank you members!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I wasn't sure when I started to knit but reading your stories brang back memories of me at age 6 or 7 doing a cord with an empty thread bobin topped with 4 nails and me age 8 or 9 knitting a headband at school. It became more serious when I was 14-15 yo. My mom nor my "in town" aunts knitted. They sew. My aunts and cousins living North were knitting... probably because of the rude winters.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

My Mother didn't knit or crochet. The girls in high school were knitting and I picked it up from one of them.When I look back on it I mostly learned by trial and error. This was in the 40's. Then in my 30's I taught myself to crochet with the help of a book.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Several people tried to teach me to knit when I was younger but it was actually my ex best friend who taught me. I used to watch her son while she worked and he would come to my home wearing the most beautiful hats. I told her, not really meaning it, that she should teach me. She said she had a wine and knitting club at her house and if I decided I didn't want to knit I could always just drink wine. Well I went, and found that I was in love with knitting from my very first row! Now when I'm bitter over the loss of our friendship I tell myself her purpose with me was to teach me to knit. She served that purpose and is gone.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I use to watch my Mom knit as a young girl. Being left handed I just picked up the knitting needles and wool and and tried knitting on my own .I do knit backwards .I have been knitting sweaters and various other items since my early teens.Most of the left hand knitters do not knit like I do, and others gave up since they were shown by a right handed person and found it difficult. I just signed up for a crochet class this coming winter in our retirement park.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I was looking for patterns, I think, when I came upon KP.

ginny


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't remember ever NOT knowing how to knit or crochet. My mother taught me seemingly in the cradle. However, I just knit and crocheted "square / rectangular things" and doilies until I was in the 4th grade and a dear teacher taught all the girls in the class who wanted to learn how to knit mittens.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I learded to knit when i was about 8 and made my first sweater at 13. Knitting came easy but i could not learn to crochet for the life of me. My Mom tried to teach me but i just didn't get it. When i was 25 a friend sat beside me at knitting club and i learned from her in one evening and i have crocheted ever since. I will be 70 on my next birthday.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

for me, crochet is easier to fix if I mess up a stitch-just pull the yarn out-easy- but with knitting, when I lose a stitch, I get all messed up especially on the purl-I saw a video where a woman used a latch hook to retrieve the dropped stitch and I can do that with the knit stitch, but still have trouble with fixing the purl stitch. I am just now attempting to make a plain sweater with long sleeves-I got the back done without much trouble, but I have had to rip the front out and start over 3 times. I want the sweater to look good, not all messed up with lost stitches. perseverence-I will get it and have my first sweater made by me.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I was taught by my mom, grandma, but what really got me started was 4H. Wish I could find that exact slipper pattern!!


----------



## Knitagain (Jul 24, 2012)

The lady who used to live in the flat upstairs from Mum and Dad in Maida Vale, when I was a baby, came to visit us in Ashford (Kent) when I was about 4 and taught me to knit. Been knitting ever since, so about 62 years. Learned a little crochet here and there over the years, but it's never grabbed me as knitting did.


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


Wow, what a touching story, so sorry about the loss of your young son. I have a couple of those sad stories in my family as well, and I am so happy that you found a soothing, source (craft) that calms the mind and gives you comfort. 
I learned crochet way back in high-school, but gave it up for years while working. Just learned to knit about 2 yrs ago, and am now obsessed with it. Love, Love, Love. 
I also include a glass of wine now and then to make the experience even more serene. 
Happy Knitting to you

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

teach her finger knitting taught my g.niece at 3 Suzanne


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

We had this question a couple of years ago and I was the oldest at that time. I will be 88 in November and have been knitting since I was 8, so all in all I have been knitting for almost 80 years! Now I am on my own I am really glad I have this to do to help pass the time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was about 7 and I learned to crochet when I was 18. Been doing both off and on since then.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. I learned how to crochet when I was in high school. That was many years ago. Knitting I learned last year, really wanted to learn. So I started watching youtube videos. I love knitting . I have made alot of things so far. Mostly things for my grandchildren. Who said you can't teach and old dog.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

My Mother taught me the basics of knitting and crochet 50 years ago. The rest I learned from books and the internet.


----------



## agnes50 (Sep 16, 2012)

YOU HAD A GOOD FAMILY MY NANA DID NOT SHOW ME SO I LEARNED MYSELF WHEN SHE DIED I GOT ALL HER NEEDLES INCLUDING CIRCULAR ONES WHICH I TAUGHT MYSELF TO SE AND I HAVE DONE MITTENS AND SOCKS ONCE I DONE A SCHOOL SKIRT FOR MY YOUNGEST
AS SHE HAD NO WAIST I COULD NOT GET ANYTHING TO FIT HER


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


Ellen, I am so sorry for your loss and that you had such a devastating time. I understand as I, too, got up one morning to find my tiny, 3-day old foster baby had died of Syds. I worked for an adoption agency and I cared for 22 new-borns over a period of two years but that was the last one. I did try to take another but was so nervous with him that I was making the baby sick and quit after that. Shortly after that and some other very hard issues I had a nervous breakdown that it took me two years to get over. During that time I knitted and knitted and knitted. Even took my knitting to church because I could not sit still without something in my hands. As with you, I found it so healing and comforting to knit. This was about 45 years ago. My little guy was not even my own child, (in my heart he was) I can't imagine if he had been my own. The fact that he wasn't mine was hard enough. God bless you, and you deserve that glass of wine.


----------



## agnes50 (Sep 16, 2012)

GOOD FOR YOU I CAN ONLY CROCHET A BEDDIE BUT I CAN KNIT ANYTHING


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my best friends mother when I was in about 3rd grade. Then when I was about 12 my aunt showed me how to crochet. She could only do a circle and didn't know how to make it flat. Then I bought a couple of books and taught myself how to read patterns, both knitting and crochet and added tatting too. I haven't been doing any of it continuously, but have added spinning, and weaving. Now I have my own sheep to further entise me into making more yarn to play with.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I learned to knit at about age 5 or 6 from my aunt Jane, who tirelessly made sweaters for my sister and me, all striped and I now realize she used up all her stashes making sweaters for us! I first used dpns in my teens, when we made socks for our dad out of navy blue worsted of all things! Bless him, he bravely wore them, though they must have made his shoes fit REALLY tight! Maybe he took them off at the office. He mostly wore them under his bedroom slippers.


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Many,many years ago at age 4my grandmother taught me to knit, she and mother Quikted,needkework any spare moment,Mother also did enbroidery, eveything was atound for me to absorb, except crochetwhich I taught myself at 10,thenI decided I loved to sew,forjunior High graduation I received my first Singer sewing machine.As I write rgis,I am very aware why all the closets are full and there are at least 2 projects in ecery room.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

So many memories come flooding back with this post!! I was taught to knit by my Mother and Sister when I was 9, 52 years ago. I was taught on size 4 metal needles which I still use (holding a pair of mittens at the moment). First project was for a niece that was expecting. I was about 14. She went and had TWINS!!! Taught me why you always buy yarn with the same dye lot, LOL!!! My Father always made sure my knitting was in the car when we went on car trips.

I taught myself to crochet at about 20. A ripple afghan, and have done a lot of knitting and crocheting. Crochet is faster, but knitting is still my favorite.

Thanks for the memories!!!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 7 or 8. Made scarves that started out about 4" wide and ended up being 12". I had some knowledge of crocheting and years later I was pregnant for my first child. We were living in Alaska and I had ordered a kit to make a blanket. Hubby had leave so we took the train across Canada to Montreal to spend T'Giving with family. This was to be a project I could work on during the trip. Well....the blanket was two sided. I had no idea how to do it. I tried and ripped for 2 days. We had a 3 hour lay over in Alberta so, I hopped off and found the nearest LKS and bought a book on How to Crochet. I did finish the blanket and it turned out great but....have never crocheted much since. Will stick to knitting.


----------



## mboothey (Aug 18, 2012)

My maternal grandmother passed when I was four years old. This was the Gramma that made hats, scarves, and mittens for all the grandchildren every Christmas. I was so young that I guess I did not understand what the finality of death and asked, "so who is going to knit our mittens this Christmas?" Guess who was taught to knit. I'm so glad my mom taught me to knit and crochet and to hook rugs. I still love to see the look of pleasure on someone's face when they receive a quality handmade gift.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I learned to knit from a book from Ben Franklin Dime Store in 1954. I trialed and errored until I figured it out. Didn't learn the knitting terms until much later. First completed project was a raglan sweater knitted in one piece. Sewing underarms when project was completed,


----------



## suegrandma (Aug 17, 2012)

i don't remember how old i was when i started knitting. a third grade teacher taught me to crochet and i knit before that. i had knitting machines for a few years but missed having something in my hands sold them and went back to the old way sitting in a chair watching tv


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I learned to knit as a brownie. It was a project for us to do and I remember making a pair of purple socks with cables on double point needles. I must say they came out very pretty. AND I have been knitting ever since. My mother and grandmother both knitted so I guess it was in my genes. I taught myself to crochet in my twenties so I guess you might say I have been at it for about 70 years. This site has shown me many new aspects of knitting and crocheting and I look forward to opening it up every morning.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My mother knit & crocheted but never taught either my sister or myself. I don't think she had the patience to teach us. I took a class in knitting when I was 22 & I've been knitting ever since - I'm now 71. My sister learned in the same way but, she prefers crocheting.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

My husband and I retired, moved to a small river town from the city where I lived most of my life.It was a hard adjustment for me for awhile, I got very homesick for family and missed shopping for sure  I decided to take a knitting class in a near-by town where I learned the beginners basics, made a hat and scarf for class, decided I loved it. then I found KP, I have learned so much on this site. I am working on a Lace scarf right now finding it's not as difficult as I had feared.Hope to try my first shawl this winter.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I learned to knit from my mother. My daughter has never had an interest in it.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

My mother taught me to crochet when I was very young but I was not interested then. In 1973, a neighbor taught me to knit while we sat outside watching our children playing together. I started crocheting again when I saw a beautiful afghan she had made. I have not stopped since.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

1973, after I got out of the marines. dr. recommended it as a way to relax from the stress related to combat in Vietnam,been doing both k/c and needle point off and on since


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I learned to knit at 12 from a kit I got for christmas :-D 
It was my best gift that year.


----------



## grammynan (Apr 8, 2012)

Learned to knit while carpooling to school with a seventh grade friend "Winky". Mom tried to teach me crochet, but I preferred playing with friends & didn't learn until I was in college.


----------



## hoggiejan (Jul 11, 2012)

I starting k around the age of 20 my mom and my aunt taught me. We all knited sweaters alike only in different colors and I still have the yarn my mom made hers with she never finished it nor did my aunt not sure way they didn't I put my needles down and started college. After I got married my husband was in the navy and we moved to virginia. I was very homesick never was away from my family before so I pick up my needles again to k a sweater for my neice I finally finished it to give to her son when he was 3 years old. I also sewed, did crafts, and learned how to crochet from my mother-in-law and of course had our five sons the pride and joy of our live. Now they are all grown up so about 10 years ago I started back with my knitting, put a few out there for my grandchildren. I am now a widow so I now have more time to work with all the stuff I use to do and I now have a KM that I plan to put to good use and thats my story. Thanks


----------



## Janet2014 (Oct 17, 2011)

I learned to knit from my grandmother. My mother knitted as well and she could help me but she was not as an accomplished knitter as my beloved Grandma who also had the patience of Job as I was only 6. I knitted a lot during my late teens and early twenties as it was a great way to make unigue gifts. About that time, I also taught myself to crochet with the help of a small booklet which I have subsequently lost but the intenet now makes refreshing my skills a joy and easy. Shortly after my second child, I stopped knitting entirely and only returned to it, four years ago so that I could make a baby blanket for our first grandson. Now, you can't find me further than twenty feet from my needles, I am just loving knitting again. Presently, I am knitting a sweater for our first grandson which is a copy of one that I did for his father 39 years ago. Thanks to you clever folks who helped me find that pattern again on ebay. Did I mention that I LOVE it (oops, pardon my shouting, I can't help myself).


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have learned so much from this site and utube that i didn't know before. I love knitting and crocheting. I am teaching others now and love that too.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 6. I learned how to crochet when I was in the 3rd grade. Didn't really get into it until I became a teenager. Whe my parents couldn't afford to buy me a sweater I wanted I would find a pattern like it and knit it. I have placements I crocheted for my mother for XMAS that are almost 50 years old. My children always had knitted and crocheted garments to wear. And I'm doing the same thing for my 2 grand children and having more fun than ever. Carlyta


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

My aunt took me to knitting classes when i was nine or ten years old. I taught myself to crochet when i was expecting my first baby.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

My mother had a friend that was from England. She would knit when she visited. She taught me when I was 8 years old. Through my young life I would pick it up, put it down for a while, then I'd come back to it. I've been knitting for a long, long time!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Totally self taught with no relative that ever knitting that I know of. Just decided one day I wanted to knit, bought a book and a kit and off I went into a marvelous adventure of knitting with its ups and downs and great rewards.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Barb K Bend OR said:
> 
> 
> > It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"
> ...


Thanks for this lovely post.
I'm sure that Grandma Dunbar is watching - and smiling.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I was 16 I think when was taught in a small group of HS friends by one friend's mom. We all had the same pepto-bismol pink yarn and she was teaching us to knit a sweater. I never finished that sweater (hated the yarn).

Began needlepoint after college and then did tons of counted cross stitch and petit point.

Picked knitting up again when I was about 39 to make a baby blanket from a pattern I saw and loved. Of course I just HAD to pick a really difficult pattern. Finished that about 10 years later. 

Began knitting seriously again in 2001 when I decided to knit an afghan for our new living room in our new house. That started it and I haven't put down my needles since. Started a knitting group at my church in Colorado, then joined 2 knitting groups here in Mexico. Now I knit sweaters for needy children. I can whip one out in about 2 weeks, between knitting for myself and family. Mrs. Collins would be so proud if she were alive today....now I can finish a sweater.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My Nana taught me to knit in my teens, and crochet learned in my 30's. from a neighbor whom taught me to crochet, in exchange for teaching her to knit.
I found it difficult to learn crochet after knitting and she found it difficult learning to knit. But we both learn it eventually.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

I learned to knit from my grandmother when I was 7 (50 years ago). I would make headbands and scarves, predominantly. Grammy had taught me to knit with both hands UNDER the needles (not sure what the method is called, and I haven't seen many others knit that way). However, the winter I was 10, I broke my right (dominant) arm ice-skating, and was in a hard cast for many weeks. The only way I could knit was to keep my hands ABOVE the needles and use my forefinger to wrap the yarn. It meant I had to keep the end of the right needle anchored against my hip/stomach. To this day, that's the way I knit (quickly and expertly, I must admit), but it makes working with circular needles VE-E-ERY exasperating!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was 6 or 7. Have been knitting and crocheting since. In college I made extra money by making and selling hats and vests. About 20 years later I was on the same campus for a church convention and I ran into one of my profs, of course I had needles in the bag I was carrying. The prof remembered me due to the knitting. I never took notes just knitted and aced every test.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

I learned to knit when I quit smoking. Was in college, got the flu, decided to quit smoking and take up knitting to replace a cigarette in my hand. My mother only crocheted so I was on my own. I bought a book, needles and beautiful Bernat wool and proceeded to learn from the book and finished a beautiful cardigan. It worked, never smoked again and knitting became a staple in my life along with sewing. Learned to sew around 6 by watching my mother. Been knitting 50 years. Still do not crochet, though.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


Self taught to knit when I was about 20....took out the Readers Digest craft book and practiced until I got it. It was not until years later I learned that I had taught myself continental (which is fine of course).

My mom and grandmother taught me to crochet when I was around 8. I did not crochet for years and then a few years ago I took a refresher course.

Still prefer knitting...


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

My older sister gave me a brief knitting lesson, and I had a book. My first project was a baby cardigan. It had raglan sleeves and cables! It was actually a good start, small, but taught me a lot.


----------



## Honeygram (Oct 8, 2012)

I was 10 years old during WW2 and the grandmother of a classmate thought we girls should learn to knit caps for the soldiers in Europe. Don't know if we ever finished any but we had fun and I shall be eternally grateful that she taught us to knit european or picker style. I've knit through the years and now I always have 1or 2 or 4or5 things going. You know how it is.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love everyone's stories! When I was 9 or 10 there was a yarn store up the street and I used to play there with the owner's daughter. The owner taught me to knit. Did not keep it up then. In 2003 my brother was diagnosed with cancer and I was sworn to secrecy-especially not to tell Ma. So, instead of just sitting around in Drs offices and hospital waiting rooms doing nothing I bought some yarn and a booklet and re-learned to knit. We lost my brother in 2004, but I kept up the knitting. In 2008 my husband had a serious fall and ended up in ICU for a week-mostly unconscious. I brought my knitting and sat by his bed and knit. It kept me sane. Made several scarves-called them my hospital scarves; and gave them all away-couldn't stand to look at them. But my husband made a full recovery.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

My mother was a knitter, but sad to say she passed away when I was 8 years old. My dad re-married a few years later and my step-mother taught me to crochet by making "rag rugs".

When I was about 18 I was looking through boxes in the attic and found my mothers knitting books. I read them and taught myself how to knit and my first project was a sweater of all things. Got away from knitting (marriage, kid, work)

Now I am not afraid to try anything. I have been knitting Dee's (Stevieland) shawls and love them. If I see a pattern I like I will give it a try and most of the time I can figure out, and since I was recently forced into disabilty retirement I knit when ever I want.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I learned to knit from my German neighbor, thus my continential-style of knitting. I had wanted to learn to knit and to read a pattern, Now, if I had just learned to speak German from her ......


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

My first encounter with knitting and crocheting begun at school when I was 6 or so. I did not like it much, but then began knitting again when I was in secondary school and have had something on a needle pretty much all the time.
I actually now have my daughter starting her projects too. She is doing quite well actually (proud mom - sorry just bragging!)


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

I was four years old, sitting next to my Grandma Rooker. My mom was also an avid knitter-I always knew when she was pregnant because she would start knitting baby cloths. So I have now been knitting for 60 years and am so happy that my daughter is carrying on the tradition!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

From a book.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

The first year I was married at Christmas my mother-in-law had a big wrapped box for me. To my surprise it was filled with beautiful blue yarn,my favorite color,knitting needles and accessories. She said she heard me say I would like to learn to knit, I never remember saying that. But everything came from a knit shop and they taught me to knit and helped me through the first project. It was one of the best gifts I've ever received.


----------



## mjdougla (Oct 31, 2011)

I was about 5 when my mum taught me to knit. I knit on and off until about 5 years ago when it became my main hobby - as it seems it has for many "KP'ers"! The best thing my mum did was teach me about tension - if you get your tension right, everything else is a piece of cake!!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I was brought up sewing and embroidery. When I married my then mother in law taught me to crochet the basics. Now I win ribbons at the fair. I am a self taught knitter (nothing fancy), cross stitcher and needlepoint. Love being able to do a variety of things. These along with baking and canning the veggies from my garden.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

We lived in a small town of 56 people in North Dakota when I was in 1st and 2nd grade. Our neighbor, Mrs. Johnson, would put my hair in pig tails ever morning for school with new shiny ribbons. I saw her knitting afghans and showed an interest so she taught me to knit and crochet. My folks couldn't afford yarn or needles so I only was able to do it at her house but years later I still remembered how and began to knit and crochet to sell it when my kids were young. Then I left it for many years and have recently come back to it once more. I'm so grateful she took the time out for a little girl.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

First wanted to knit in about 1948 when a schoolmate brought her knitting project to Home Economics class. Later a very special friend taught me how and I remember making some really special items that I am sure I could not do today: argyle socks, angora bunny sweater, tree of life cardigan for hubby, etc. It is one of the loves of my life.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


I was taught to knit by my mother before I started school, about 50 years or so ago.

When I was around 10 (if I recall), one of the neighbour kids I hung out with had an older sister who could crochet - she taught me a basic chain and double crochet stitch; she was making "hair bun covers". I made a mess - a lot of barbie doll hats. At some point in my late teens, I tried to make an afghan, using a sort of cross between a granny square (without instructions) and filet crochet - an attempt to not make doll hats  Finally, about 25 years ago, while some of my inlaws were doing some afghan crochet, I tried again - this time, following some directions and how-tos in a pattern booklet. I was off and running....

I now design my own patterns, and have taught how-to for both knit and crochet.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

My mother taught me how to crochet and embroider. Together we made some items I now see in antique shops, like those ruffled doilies you starch and place under lamps, decorative edges on pillowcases, etc. I grew up without television so our spare time was spent doing needlework and reading.


----------



## esstee t (Sep 24, 2012)

At the age of 7 my mum taught me .I taught my self to crochet with the help of Golden Hands(anyone else remember that?)
Just the basic stitches never attempted to follow a pattern though.Love knitting( just done some new hats and mitts for my granddaughter)
I taught all my girls to knit but none of them really carried on with it.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I learned to knit in Brownies, I was a busy outdoor girl and it didn't really stick. When I was about 18 my aunt taught me to crochet. I liked the speed of crochet projects so I stuck with that through the birth of my children. My kids are now having families of their own and I work with several ladies who knit. It motivated me to pick it up and now I'm a sock crazy knitter. Thank You, Youtube! I can't sit in front of the TV without having knitting in my hands. I love to knit on long car rides and when we go camping or hunting.


----------



## Poppyjill (Aug 1, 2012)

Last year I had major knee surgery. A month later my grandma started losing her battle with cancer. Like all good families, we circled the wagons at my grandparents house. One of my aunties had on an alpaca shawl. I loved it! She told me to learn to knit. I said: teach me! So, we sat down on the old red couch and she taught me to knit and purl. My auntie said she never taught someone so easily. I guess a lifetime of various handi-crafts made it easy to pick up. I spent the next 6 months on various family members' couches recovering my knee. It has been a calming help through this past year of emotional turmoil.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

My mother was a crocheter but I never could figure it out. When I got married I lived on a farm with my husband and was alone a lot so I got a How to Crochet book, a crochet hook and a skein of yarn from the local Ben Franklin Store (remember those!). So I became self taught. Now forty years later I switched to knitting because the crocheting makes my fingers ache. I got another book and some needles, but knitting is a bit more complicated. What really helped me was joining a knitting group at the local Starbucks. I love it and I love my sewing buddies!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was 5 or 6 and I kept that up through high school. I crochetd scarves and hats and even the granny squares sweaters and vests for myself and friends. 

I did learn to knit at age 11 from my 4-H leader and submitted a knitted scarf for the fair that year. I only knit on and off after that until i was an adult. I decided one day to knit a sweater for my roommate (I still don't know why, though she wore the heck out of it over the years!) and after that sweater, i pretty much switched over to knitting. I did, for a while, crochet these gorgeous hats from embroidery floss that we snapped up as soon as they were complete by my dreddy (dread locked)friends. 

Knitting is where I've stayed though. Crochet bothers my hands more than knitting, so i only do crochet for accent pieces.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

My mother knit a sweater for my sister and me for Christmas when we were little (maybe 8 & 6?), and it might have been soon after that that she taught us both to knit. We still do - and that was a good many years ago (the 1940s). I remember those sweaters vividly - pastel, short-sleeved, soft angora around the neck.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was very young. My mum taught me some and I also learned while at primary school when we lived in England,that was probably 60 years ago. 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE CANADIANS


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I learned knitting and crochet from my mother at about age 6 or 7 but never made anything much in those days. There was a war going on in 1965 and at school we were told to knit scarves for the soldiers , but i was such a slow knitter that i never got to finish it and the war ended ! But since my mother was such a wonderful knitter with a lot of patience that she kept after me and i would knit parts of the sweaters with her. It was only after she passed away in 1986 when my sons were quite young that i finally started knitting properly. My mother also taught me to follow patterns from her pattern books and i find it so amazing that she, who could speak only in Bengali which is my native tongue , could so perfectly follow patterns written in English.


----------



## kenzo (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so happy you found something to keep your mind busy because I don't think there is anything worse than losing a child...happiness forever!


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

My Mom was always knitting and she taught me at about 7 years of age-that was 70 years ago! She did not enjoy crocheting so I taught myself many years later. I still prefer the knitting-must be in the genes! I made many argyle socks for my husband, in the late 50's, clothes for my 3 kids when they were young-especially the 2 girls, and still knit whenever I have free hands! Have made many afghans, scarves, shawls, etc, etc. The granddaughters place "orders". And I enjoy doing it. Also do lots of "experiments" but don't we all! Quite relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I was five and living above two Russian woman who escaped from Russia. They made their living for hand work. They taught me, embroidery, needlepoint, crewel, crocheting and knitting. So have been doing the above ever since. I t was wonderful meeting these wonderful women.


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

My Aunt Anna taught me when I was about 6 or 7. Every summer my sister and I went to my Aunt and Uncle's farm in Bristol, Pa. I am now 84 and I am still an avid knitter and crocheter.


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

My Aunt Anna taught me when I was about 6 or 7. Every summer my sister and I went to my Aunt and Uncle's farm in Bristol, Pa. I am now 84 and I am still an avid knitter and crocheter.


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

I learned to knit in my late teens from a lady with whom I worked...that was in the late l950's...and I've been clicking the needles ever since. Still have the two pattern books that I bought then and have remade those first two sweaters many times...thanks Mrs E!


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for your message. Yes, my sweet granddaughters. Ryann and Rhyss, are in my avatar. I love knitting for them as well as for myself. 
xoxox, ellen


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from a McCall's Crafts magazine in 1980. I had learned the basics of knit and purl in the 7th grade, then never touched it again. At the age of 20, I was in a foreign country, and discovered I was pregnant with twins. Money was extremely tight. But yarn was very cheap. So, with a magazine and a pair of knitting needles and yarn, I made more than a dozen outfits each for my twin babies. In 1982 I taught myself to crochet with an Annie's Attic mimeographed lessons set. And the rest, as they say, is history!


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear Agnes,
I am so sorry for your loss, too. It is one of those things we carry with us always. Simple as it sounds, knitting is a very healing and comforting activity. Have fun with your Aran projcet!
xoxox, ellen


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

As a wee lassie my mum tried to learn me , had some classes at primary school for sewing and knitting a took up the knitting the sewing well lol


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

How fortunate for the little ones you cared for that you were there! SIDS is such a mystifying thing and I am so sorry for your loss. Thank goodness you also have found comfort in knitting. Isn't is something that such a seemingly simple craft can have such benefits?
xoxox, ellen


----------



## elliferg (Oct 1, 2012)

I learned to crochet when I was about 5. It was the late 70s in the Midwest. I also did cross stitch, candle wicking, fabric painting, and chicken scratch.

I learned to tat about 15 years ago, and how to sew 12 years ago when my son was born.

I learned to knit last October. I went from straight needles and worsted yarn to ladder yarn to designing/making a hat with double points and circular needles in less than a month.

When my domestic partner fell ill thus summer, knitting was there with me. Since he died a month ago today, I find myself knitting too late into the night.


----------



## slep119438 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was so young I don't remember learning how to crochet. My grandmother must have taught me because my mother never knew how. I taught myself to knit when I was in high school because I wanted more variety in sweaters. In the 1950's there were not very many crocheted sweaters.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

My babysitter made bedspreads to sell and taught me when I was six but did not learn to read patterns til I was older


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

A good friend taught me how to knit and my mother taught me to crochet. I in turn taught her how to knit.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and purl several years ago, but could only make things that were straight like scarves and gave it up.

I tried again 3 years ago, taking a class to make fingerless mittens and fell in love with knitting again, especially since I was learning to make something more useful. I still want to learn lace knitting, but that will have to wait because I am currently taking a crochet class and am loving it.

One of these days I'll get around to learning to knit lace patterns, but I'm happy with my current obsession....

Jo


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Learned to knit in Girl Scouts at about age nine, which means I have been knitting for 61 years! Picked up rudimentary crochet somewhere along the way, but do not like it nearly as much as knitting!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My grandmother and mother both crochet. I would sit next to them when I was about 7 and watching my mother would show me the stitches. She finally let me learn to crochet and sew. I love all needle arts and wanted to knit, so I bought a learn how to book. From that book I taught my self to knit, and tat. I have now added spin, weave, needle felt, bobbin lace, Brazilian embroidery, smocking, needle lace and many more techniques. I am currently trying to learn to do Oya needle lace flowers. There is alot of crochet Oya lace but I want to learn the needle made flower lace.

so far the best site to learn:

http://oya.spitzenkiste.de/

http://lace.lacefairy.com/Lace/International/Turkey.html

http://textilecollection.wisc.edu/featured_textile_articles/oya.html

http://alliesinstitches.blogspot.com/2007/11/art-of-turkish-needlelace-oya.html


----------



## linnalee (Dec 1, 2011)

A friend taught me to knit in 1987, starting with the dishcloth. After doing a little here and there, I put it down for almost 20 years. A couple of years ago, I began to knit again and became bored with one pattern. From that point on, I have been self-taught (with the help of Knitting Paradise) and have done lots of different projects, including new dishcloth patterns, potholders, purses, shawls and scarves. Now I think I need intervention because it's all I want to do. And now, I'm teaching myself to crochet a few little things. Also, I have taught my sister to knit via long distance.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


I learned to knit when I was 5, bid sis was 14 and taught me the basics, continued in 4-H. When I was 14 I decided to make Mom an afghan for christmas. I ordered a kit with instructions for knit or crochet. When it came I liked the look of the crochet one better, so determined to learn to crochet. Got Coats & Clark 'Learn How Book' and after much practice, frogging and grumbling, I taught myself crochet. Been doing both ever since.
Knit-50 years; crochet-44 years. :-D


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I would watch a neighborlady knit. I whittled a pair of needles and used some green Red Heart worsted. My first project was a pair of mittens for my grandfather. I think I was 12. She also tried to teach me to tat. Now, there's a real art!
gardenlady


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was 13, about 50 years ago the lady I babysat for knitted for her children. She taught me and my first project was knitted slippers.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Have been knitting since I was 15 but,only learnt But only learnt, to crochet 2 years ago. Steph.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


That was such a touching tale, it got me almost in tears, but being a man I resisted.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

was taught at school when I was seven or eight, never really picked knitting or crocheting until I became interested until my sister (eight years younger than me wanted dolls clothes for her teenage dolls


----------



## ZaaZaa3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I first took a class with my beloved aunt(deceased) at Sears. She started a scarf and I watched. She never finished it and buried it with her husband, unfinished.I crocheted off and on but took up knitting seriously about 10 years ago.I was cross stitching prior to that. I have bad arthritis in both hands and cannot do all I want to but I keep working at it.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I self taught myself to knit and crochet. My Mom tried to teach me but was unsucessful. She was right-handed and I am a lefty, so it was all backwards to me. My mom was an excellent seasmstress and that is who taught me. I love to sew and also do all kinds of handcrats. When I was a little girl I would ask her to teach me to sew, so I started with simple doll clothes and it all expired from there. Sorry I got off track, but I just had to share.I will always be grateful to her, God rest her soul, to know what I do know today from her. Thanks


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

my mom taught me both K and C when I was about 8 years old. I can still remember dropping stitches while learning to knit and I always ended up with something that looked like a pennant!! Also, I knitted so tight, that mom had a hard time getting the needles out of my stitche :lol: She has been gone about 4 years, but everytime I make something, I think of her and her patience.


----------



## mwilkin10 (Sep 21, 2012)

New to forum but just had to answer this one. When I was in my 20's my mother-in-law tried to teach me, but decided since I was a two handed crocheter it was not going to work, and I agreed. After she died I had no one to supply me with dish cloths. Once again I decided to go for it. A wonderful lady named Bettie, 92, was teaching knitting and I joined the group. That was two years ago and I have loved every minute of it. Love to read this forum and I think all you ladies are just terrific.


----------



## ncbbq (Aug 30, 2012)

My grandmother, mother and aunt all crocheted - using steel needles and fine thread (I'm 70, so that was before the advent of yarn and larger hooks). All my requests to learn were ignored because I was left-handed. At age 9, I found one of my mother's pattern books that had some illustrations of crochet techniques, etc., but of course even the pix were all from a right-handed point of view. In frustration, I propped the book open in front of my dresser mirror, and voila -- left handed illustrations! Many years later, I learned to knit in college from dorm mates.


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was about 8years old. I learnt to sew at that age to.I taught myself to crochet when I was in my teens. Have been knitting and sewing for about 64yrs. Both my Mum and Auntie were wonderful knitters, crocheters and sewers. Could turn their hands to anything relating to those subjects.


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

My mother taught me to crochet when I was 8. She died when I was 10 so knitting, cross-stitch and other crafts I picked up else where, My walls are covered with cross-stitch and quilting, doileys everywhere and crochet blankets over the furniture. Had mini stroke last year and I would be lost if I couldn't do crafts.


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Growing up in the early 50's we had no television, to pass the time away my Mom taught me. I was six years old. It was a gift that has always brought me great joy. My first project was a scarf for my Dad. that was over 60 years ago. Still I find great satisfaction in Knitting. :?


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

I taught myself to crochet when I was 13, then I taught myself to knit when I was 16.


----------



## jeanmullins (Jul 1, 2012)

Over 50 years ago, newly married, went on a weekend trip and stopped in at a Veterans club, sat at the bar next to a retired couple, began to chat with them and ending up going to dinner with them. They were wonderful company and invited us to coffee before we left town. She was a knitter and very generously gave me knitting needles, yarn and taught me to knit and purl and suggested that I learn to knit while my husband was driving. Knitting became a passion. and like others became my therapy to get me through rough times. Became too busy after 3 children got into sports, dancing, school,etc. Just picked up knitting again after a long time being busy with many other hobbies and am now knitting for our grandchildren.


----------



## Carolyn G. Bradley (Sep 22, 2012)

My aunt taught me to knit when I was 10 years old (48 yrs ago) and I taught myself to crochet when I was 19 yrs. old. My grandmother crocheted, and tried to teach me at the age of 10, but I just couldn't understand it. It seemed harder to do than knitting at the time. Grandma passed away when I was 16 and I wish I could have shown her that I finally learned. It took a pattern that I loved to make me learn to crochet. I'm trying to teach my grand kids, but they don't want to sit still long enough.


----------



## Surreyknit (Jul 28, 2012)

My Grandpa taught me to knit when I was about 5 or 6. He was an expert, specialising in fair isle patterns or patterns of any kind. He won prizes at local shows. My grandmother had taught him to knit, before my mother was born, while he was recovering from an mining accident that left him bedridden for a long time.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

No one in our family knitted But in school age 10-11 we were required to learn to knit socks. Somehow I managed to knit them wrong side out an aunt showed me my error and I've been knitting ever since but never socks


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

My mom taught me the basics of crochet when I was about 21, I think. (It was the Spring semester of 2011, it's now the Fall semester of 2012....so about a year and a half I guess. I measure time in semesters since I'm a university student. I remember that it was the Spring semester because I was taking Photography II in the morning and one of the girls in my class thought it was amazing that I could crochet.) Anyway, my mom showed me single crochet, half-double crochet and double crochet. My mom says that I crochet better than she does; but I don't think my stitches are as neat as hers.

I learned to read patterns on my own; it's easy for me to read them while my mom has a hard time reading them. They just make sense to me. Now, I need to learn to how to read charts. That should be fun.


----------



## Cakelady973 (Jun 12, 2012)

My best friends grandmother taught us when I was about 9-she taught us to knit-we never made anything but squares of just knit not purl-I pretty much taught myself the rest-knitting, purling and then to crochet-my grandmother made beautiful crocheted table cloths but she wasn't much in the teaching department-she really wasn't much of a grandmother as she never liked my mother so she didn't like me either because I was my mother's daughter-oh well I was better off teaching myself and everything I've learned since then has been from books and now of course there is Youtube--wonderful youtube.


----------



## Petey (May 22, 2012)

I learned to knit during WWII. My 4th grade teacher taught all of us (at least that is my memory). We knit (garter stitch) eight-inch squares which she put together for an afghan to contribute to the Red Cross. I had a long dry period during raising kids and then graduate school, but took it up again a few years ago and now am in two knitting groups; one of them focuses on prayer shawls and other charity knitting.
Petey


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

My mom taught me to embroider when I was very small. Had an aunt who crocheted but didn't learn from her. Self taught knitting using instructions from a magazine when I was in high school. I think the magazine was Sewing Basket, but not totally sure. Picked up crochet 13 years ago, again from a magazine.

You tube and the internet has been my go to when I hit any snags in patterns or technique.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was young when I learned how to knit my mother taught me. I haven't known how to crochet long only 3 years ago now that my mother in law taught me I just learned the granny square now to get to the advance granny I can't wait


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


Mum taught me to knit when i was five only a few stitches at first more holes in it than was supposed to be 
around eight mum showed me basic stitches in crochet was very odd at first harder to hold the crochet hook


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I was taught by a Korean lady I lived next door to on 4 needles Many years ago.. I could not get the hang of 4 needles, but I learned the stitches. Now I finally can knit on 4 needles, after much practice. I taught myself how to crochet watching videos a couple years ago. I have to admit I struggle reading crochet patterns. rlmayknit


----------



## kasha (Jul 30, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit continental. During WW11 she was eating her lunch in the park and the blind were making scarves and such for the servicemen. They had a prompter if they made an error. She taught my mom how to knit and crochet. Also, on the other side of the family my grandmother was blind for the last 20 years of her life and continued to knit. My grandmother, aunt (her daughter) and my cousin knitted hats and sweaters to sell.
This really runs in my family. My mom taught my son and daughter to crochet hooked rugs. My son (8 years old at the time) entered his rug in the adult division and won first place blue ribbon. 
Now my grandson (5 years old) is learning to crochet , but he calls it knitting. I plan to teach him continental knitting as soon as he gets a little more skilled in crochet. 
I also do pysanky (Easter eggs). My grand son has already made several eggs.


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

I learned to knit in the first grade.But had a hard time with it.We were to knit a scarve for our doll.At the end of the year the teacher had to finish it and it was a book mark.Knitting was not my favorite thing.That was 60 years ago.Now I love it.


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

I learned to knit in the first grade.But had a hard time with it.We were to knit a scarve for our doll.At the end of the year the teacher had to finish it and it was a book mark.Knitting was not my favorite thing.That was 60 years ago.Now I love it.


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry I posted it twice.


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm late today, got busy around the house, but had to have my knitting fix. I was about 8 or 9 when our Norwegian babysitter would bring her knitting over to sit with my 2 sisters and I. She also brought homemade bread, and we would beg her to take her bun out and let us see her hair. (It came to her waist when she would relent and take it down.) Mrs. Haugen is a happy childhood memory from the early "50's" in Northern Wisconsin. I learned to make 4 needle mittens, and lot of other thinkgs for my boys, then went to work and am just getting back into it.


----------



## Second Street Place Cre (Jun 15, 2012)

I've crocheted for 39 years off and on. I started after I had to hire a wonderful Quaker lady to crochet my wedding gown. My mother was an avid knitter and my maternal grandmother crocheted and tatted, so handwork was something I was always around. I can't sit and watch TV without my hands creating something.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit when I was around 8 or 10, and also my dad made me one of those knitting spools with an old thread spool and some nails. Unfortunately, I got the idea that you had to pull the yarn really tight making it almost impossible to get the needle through the stitch. Got back to knitting in my 20's during the 1970's craft revival. Strangely enough, I've never seen anyone cast on the way I do - not my mom. Must have made that up on my own. Learned crochet, needlepoint and other stuff on my own by reading.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


When I was 7 a friend, Gloria, brought a ball of wool and 2 needles to school and I was fascinated to see what she was doing. She taught me to knit (& purl) and I was in love. I asked my mother if she would buy me some needles and some wool (no acrylic or cotton in those days) but being "financially challenged" it was out of the question for her. Gloria gave me about 3 or 4 ft of her wool, I sharpened 2 pencils and knit with my new 'needles'. Soon the wool was a nice shade of grey lead.

When I was fifteen I saw a neighbour knitting a sweater and asked if she would help me cuz I didn't know how to read a pattern or BO. With the money I made babysitting, I got some mohair (really in at that time) and I haven't looked back.

Was mocked by my mother as she felt I'd wasted my $. But I persevered and finished my beautiful baby blue sweater and was as pleased as punch!! I knew my Mom approved when she then asked me if I could make her something & I did. Been knitting for 58 yr off and on. Taught my daughter and anyone else who's asked. Still love it.


----------



## NanaRose (Jul 1, 2012)

I leart from my Mum when I was very young. Mum was always knitting something for her 5 children so I just sat next to her and learnt as well. I have continued knitting all thru having my six beautiful children and my youngest daughter(15) is also an avid knitter! The 2 oldest daughters(23,24) are both crocheter's and I think I'll have to ask them to teach me to crochet as I have never tried, but with all the beautiful crochet patterns around now I would love to learn!!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Those darn Girl Scouts - I learned to knit, crochet and embroider from my super, wonderful Girl Scout Leaders. They had the patience to work with 10 young girls (aged 8 or 9) so we could get badges. They must have been Saints in disguise. Anyway - we did squares, put together afghans and lap blankets for the local hospital. Then I started up again in college - a way to get thru Final Exams (obviously instead of studying). Better than eating Reese's Peanut Butter Cups (my roomies did that). Made several sweaters. Stopped for a little bit - then picked it up when I was pregnant - made each (2) layette outfits and sweaters. Between then and now (mid-20's to now 70!) I made some things but not much. Too busy with life. Now I'm knitting with a passion. Scarves, washcloths, golf club covers, baby blankets and baby hats. No sweaters - you can see from my name - not needed in Miami! But hospitals can always use hats, blankets, lap blankets, baby hats - so that's who I knit for mostly.


----------



## sheltie01 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was born on the Shetland Isles and my mum learned my to knit at a very young age ..Was helping her to dress the lace scarfs she knitted for the shops to sell ...I love to knit ..crochet ..loom knit still a learner with that also love to do swiss darn and crosstich ....
O I now byde in the N/E Scotland


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm like trish2222 I don't remember learning how to knit I do remember learning to crochet by uncrocheting. Mom would show me how and I'd try by the time I got done I had nothing left. I know how now, but don't like to crochet. I have known how to knit for over 75 years, seriously for about 65 years.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Poots said:


> I'm like trish2222 I don't remember learning how to knit I do remember learning to crochet by uncrocheting. Mom would show me how and I'd try by the time I got done I had nothing left. I know how now, but don't like to crochet. I have known how to knit for over 75 years, seriously for about 65 years.


Uncrocheting? That made me giggle. But I well remember how my mom would smile when she saw those tight, irregular little stitches I made when I was learning to crochet and knit.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I was around 8 years old and a close aunt taught me to knit. When she died I inherited her stash, needles and gadgets. She is always close to me.


----------



## abigailbaby (Dec 4, 2011)

My English aunt, who lived with us for a while taught me to knit when I was 6 or 7. When she left, since my mother didn't knit, I didn't knit anymore. When my sister was pregnant with my neice who is now 47, I decided that I would knit a blanket. Looked at a book and picked it up with no problem. The blanket I knit had a 3" border of lace. Started a too ambitious project next - a coat. The coat was too overwhelming so I dropped knitting again. I became a quilter and for years that was my handwork. When I moved into a house that is too small for my stash I gave up quilting and turned to knitting again. Moving slowly this time with difficulty of my projects. After all, things are a little harder to relearn at 70.  Thank goodness for Ravelry


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I taught my self how to knit using a booklet and needles and yarn. Mt English teacher was having a baby and her early morning class(I was In it) gave her a baby shower in class one morning. When I found out about it, I then bought the booklet and needles and yarn to make a baby blanket. It was yellow yarn, a stockinette background with purl rectangles in a reducing size to the middle and then enlarging to the end.. Then I for got about knitting as I had a little sister to help my mother with . Sister was a surprise baby and she is 15 years and 3 days younger than I am.I always called her my 15th birthday present.
Then when my children were born, my oldest was a very fragile boy who could not fully expand his lungs due to a birth defect of his chest, did not gain weight because of kidney disease he was born with. He had to have a kidney transplant on Sept 2 , 2000. he was only 24 at the time. He is now 36 years old and still shops in the boys departments of the clothing stores.
It was just the last couple of years that I got back in to knitting. Mostly in part due to this forum.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I learned to knit about 30 years ago. A woman I worked with was wearing a gorgeous sweater and when I complimented it, she told me she made it. I wanted to learn that very minute. The next day she showed me how to cast on and knit. I practiced knit stitches for a while and then she showed me how to purl. The rest is history and Mindy T. wherever you are--thank you!!!!!


----------



## Katielou (Aug 6, 2012)

I honestly cannot remember who taught me or how I learned. I don't have any memories from when I was little, so it must have been later. I think it must have been through osmosis!!! In college I had a sweater that I worked on and worked on and worked on...years, literally! Finally took it out. Crocheted a queen size granny square afghan, whew!! Can't live without knitting or crochet now!! )


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

My Mum and Nan always knitted together,they taught me to make my doll little scarf, I loved it I was about eight years old. :lol: :lol:


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

My grand mother taught me to or tried to show me how to embroidery at 6-7 yrs of age and I caught on to it pretty well.
My mother was a knitter she learned in the early 1930's all the women she knew were knitting at about 9 I wanted to knit so she showed me how i did a few things for dolls like a blanket but at 12 -14 I made mittens for my self and maybe a hat but at 20 after having twins and moving 100 plus miles from mom yes that was when I got married before I had twins thank goodness in the fifties most of us did it the right way round . My Mothers of Twins Club was going to do afgan strips for a fund raiser so I volunteered to make one strip, that was the real wake up call that I could indeed knit well enough to do that pattern really never stopped for long at about 30 something had been making baby sweater or saque tops for friends having babies and they needed a shell edge and my grand mother would do them but one day she said you know you should learn how she said it's easy and it was so she showed me just how to crochet and how to do shell stitch and I picked up more of it as time went on. Now at 73 y I can do either with ease , thanks to my mother and my fathers mother and my love of doing knitting and crocheting feel like I have always done it now days went to Wal-Mart today for other tings but can't stay away from yarn , got 4 skeins of the thick/fat yarn and going to make small place mats out of it either for a Christmas gift or for my self.Seems I just have to get yarn every time I go there not much but 1-4 skeins .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was twelve when my parents and I drove from California to Nova Scotia, Canada where my dad's sister lived. My Aunt Rose could knit, crochet and tat. She started me knitting a plain scarf pattern. I remember my stitches were so tight I could hardly get the needle into the stitches. I don't ever remember finishing that scarf, but I will always be grateful to my aunt Rose for taking the time to teach me. I learned to crochet when I was in my late twenties. I had been wanting to learn and there was a neighbor where we used to live that said she would teach me. We picked out a vest pattern and I would go over there every evening after dinner and she would help me. That got me started and now I crochet more than I knit. Mainly because it is faster to crochet. I am now 69 years old and have been crocheting baby gifts lately. I have a pattern booklet for crochet cotton bibs that are really great. There is a clown and one of the bibs for a boy looks like a tuxedo shirt front. I have made just about every bib in the booklet. They are really fun to make and work up really fast. I am now working on a baby blanket that has 48 squares. Each square starts with a yellow center, then that is surrounded by two rows of white that look like petals, then two rows of blue followed by a row of pink. The squares are sewn together with the pink (I will actually crochet them together) then there is a row of pink followed by a row of blue croched around the outer edge of the blanket.


----------



## vera (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned to knit age 6, my friend from next door who was 8 taught me as we sat on the front step.About a week later I was showing my Grandmother my knitting which was then about 6 inches long in garter stitch, she told me that I had dropped a stitch and should pick it up but since I didn't know how to do that and she didn't offer to help I just said "oh that's alright no one will notice"! That was 65 years ago, fortunately my attitude has changed and if I drop a stitch I pick it up!


----------



## liz szczepaniak (Jul 1, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 6 at school.The first thing we did was a garter stitch scarf.Then socks and mittens on dpn.then a v neck sweater.That was 50 years ago


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I learned to crochet from an elderly neighbor when I was about 8 years old. I did not know anyone who knitted so when I was about 19 years old I took knitting classes at Sears.


----------



## squintyliz (Aug 15, 2012)

I also was at school in Glasgow in the fifties. We were taught to knit from the age of seven. It was a dishcloth first and then a scarf. We then used four needles to make mitts and then socks.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

I started knitting in elementary school. My mom knitted all her spare time.I don't think I ever wore a purchased sweater. I just picked it up watching my mom. I have done lots of sweaters and baby sets but am really would like to make a pair of socks for my grandson who is 15, I have never knitted with 4 needles! Can socks be made on a 12 inch circular needle? If anyone has an easy sock pattern and is willing top share, my e-mail is: [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Me again......I can crochet almost anything as long as someone shows me what to do.....I find it very difficult to read crochet patterns. I've made beautiful afgans as long as my m-i-l showed me the pattern.


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

I learned to knit from an aunt when I was 8 years old and I've been knitting for 70 years. I learned to crochet when I was 40 with the help of a gal I worked with.
Over the years I have knit mittens for my kids as well as my friend's kids. At the present I knit and crochet and sew with a senior group for hospitals, nursing homes and for Soldier's Angels. Working with other gals who do the same thing has been rewarding, many friendships have been formed, and the fun we have as well as accomplishing something for charity is a great way to put our talents to use.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't remember when I learned how to crochet. I thought my SIL had taught me, but she didn't marry my brother until I was 10 and I crocheted the edging to a pillow case before that, so my Mom must have taught me. I do remember my SIL taught me to knit when I was 10. I also took a knitting 4-H class a couple years later. I remember working on a purse, but never finished it.
I enjoyed crocheting for years and made many afghans (mostly baby ones) and doll clothes. I didn't like knitting, since all I knew was K & P and that was "boring". I started knitting again at 21 and learned to do more than K & P. The first thing I remember finishing was a cardigan sweater. I now prefer to knit but do both, depending on the project and whether it is better knit or crocheted.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I taught myself with how to books when I was 20.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I learnt to knit from my mother when I was six - have been knitting for 65 yrs now! I wanted to learn because my cousin who was the same age was knitting. I have only very recently learnt to crochet. I love both. Learning to crochet has opened up a whole new world to me and I am enjoying the "newness" of it . I learnt to crochet by buying a Patons Learn to Crochet book which somehow I have now managed to misplace - but have learnt what I need to know from it.


----------



## GramaC (Feb 20, 2012)

I was 8 during WW II. My brother's teacher came to our house for dinner. She was teaching everyone in her classes to knit squares for afghans for soldiers who were recovering in hospitals. I wanted to learn too, so she showed me how. I still have that first cotton hot pad, but went on to do argyles, a suit for myself, an numerous other items including blankets and hats for charity. When my daughter-in-law was undergoing chemo I made her a hat with braids of various colors to "match" her mood for the day. Now, in my mid-70's, I'm working on my stash -- mostly for charity.


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

My grandmother tried to teach me to crochet when I was 10. I learned to chain and then she died. I wanted to learn to do both, but I didn't know anyone who could teach me. When I was a freshman in college my roommate taught me to knit by kitting a pair of argyles for my husband-to-be. Then she showed me how to crochet a granny square setting me up for two life long hobbies. What a blessing that has been for me. Thanks a million Pam W. wherever you are. Connie P.S. I have a friend that I read to because she can no longer see good enough to read...she has many beautiful sweaters that she knitted, some years ago. Her dad took two bicycle spokes and sharpened them to make her some knitting needles. Then he unraveled a mitten whose mate had been lost and taught her to knit with the bicycle spoke needles and the salvaged yarn while she was still a child.
I asked her why she quit knitting. She said she had all the knitted things she needed and since she was an only child and never married, she didn't have any family to knit for.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

aged 5 from my mum is when I learnt to knit, I learned to ch when my 2nd daughter was in year 1, she learnt there and taught me the basics, long long time ago


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I learned to crochet a chain at age 4 from my grandmother. She also taught me how to knit at age 7, and my Mom taught me purling after I could manage the needles. Both continued to support me as I tried different projects and techniques. Obviously it was time well spent, as I'm still at it after all these years! Hooray!


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was about 8 years old. Scarey that was over 50 years ago. Taught myself to crochet when I was about 20. Love doing both . Great way to relax.


----------



## TrudyNZ (Sep 2, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit when I was about 6 and then at about 8 I saw a nun crocheting at school and found a book to teach myself to crochet. I taught my 26 yr old daughter to crochet when I was staying with her on the Gold Coast in Aus about 3 months ago, she picked it up really quick and made a cowl scarf straight away without a pattern. I then saw a pattern on Annies site, it was the same as she had made.All pretty amazing really, she'e hooked now.Excuse the pun.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I taught myself how to crochet when I was about 12 years old (I'm 59 now). I bought a little book and just kept practicing until I finally had it figured out. A friend taught me to knit four years ago. She taught me the basics (casting on, knit, purl, knit front and back). I have also learned a lot from YouTube tutorials.


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

My mum taught me to knit when I was about 8 or 9, I made clothes for my Syndy doll. I taught myself to crochet when I was 25, i found a doily pattern that I liked and made it for my sister for christmas. She still has it 34 years later.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

MY FATHER TAUGHT ME WHEN I WAS 6 .DURING WAR 2 WITH 6 INCH NAIL AND STRING. MY MOTHER WAS GIVEN WOOL BY THE RED CROSS TO KNIT KNEE WARMERS AND SOCKS.MUM WOULD CAST ON FOR ME AND I WOULD KNIT TO THE SHAPING AND SHE WOULD DO THE SHAPING AND WHEN I FINISHED THE PLAIN KNITTING THEN SHE WOULD CAST OFF. I HAVE BEEN KNITTING EVER SINCE AND STARTED CROCHETING A FEW YEARS LATER I AM NOW 79


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I learned about 35 years ago. I decided I wanted to make a ski sweater. My Mom helped me select the yarn and taught me how to cast on. Amazing that some people have trouble getting that but I seemed to be a natural. I lived about a 15 minute drive from my Mom at that time and little did I know that I would wear a path from my door to hers. I went home all excited to start the ski sweater. I knitted about three inches and proudly took it to my Mother to show my progress. Just after the cast on I had dropped a stitch and Mom said you have to take it out and start again. This went on for quite awhile. I remember time after time coming home with a ball of yarn in my hand instead of the beginning of a sweater. I remember being disappointed that I had to continually rip out my progress. At one point my husband said, " why don't you just give up". I said, "never". I look back at those lessons with fondness now as my Mom passed away from breast cancer a few years later. I now knit anything that suits my fancy and have taught myself to crochet. About a year ago I decided that I would like to make socks after knitting one sock in its entirety three times but never giving up I just managed to make my first pair of socks and was thrilled that I can now do this. So it was a difficult journey but well worth every bit of effort I put into it. I did finally finish the ski sweater and am very proud of that old sweater.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Ellen - brightest blessings to you - your story was so very sad, but you triumphed in the end by learning to knit! xxxxx hugs your way
Jaki xxxxx


sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

squintyliz said:


> I also was at school in Glasgow in the fifties. We were taught to knit from the age of seven. It was a dishcloth first and then a scarf. We then used four needles to make mitts and then socks.


Thank you for confirming my memory of knitting socks. They were pale blue but I only remember as far as turning the heel and then nothing. I think they were probably uncompleted - my first UFO :lol:


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Believe it or not, I taught myself to knit from a Coats & Clark (I think) leaflet 50 year ago. My first project? A sweater for my dad. LOL Nothing like (over) confidence, huh? I had math skills and could follow directions well, so I succeeded. My Dad loved the sweater (it actually fit perfectly) and wore it for a number of years, eventually giving it to Mr. Cat who wore it for another 15.

After that, I went on to smaller, skill building things and the rest is history.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just began the adventure.

I live in a town in New England (Needham, Ma), 39 yrs and they do not pick up garbage.

You buy a Dump sticker and go to the dump. I go weekly, more in the summer when I have to dump my grass clippings.

Met a gal there last March just as the Dump was closing.

This woman asked me if I knit and I said NO but my mother (almost 94 was a long time knitter). 
She suggested that I learn how to knit after all these yrs, I am in my 60's.

So I thought about it and said to myself, "You know, I could do that" so I did and have been knitting for the past 7 months and enjoying it very much.

I know I got a 'very late start' but I am challenging myself and feel happy and am making some new friends along the way :lol: 

Fisherwoman


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the group, fisherwoman! I think you'll love your new friends who are knitting addicted, ahhhhh, I mean talented! :O)


----------



## danimal (Sep 7, 2012)

My Mother had taught me when i was little, I had made a lot of Pot Holders, slippers. Someone came along and taught us how to knit. I used pencils, as a start. I haven't knitted or crocheted, until now, that I'm grown up. I use the looms(Knifty Knitter),for beanies, and I use needles to make wrist warmers(Arthritis).I Prefer(SP), the KNitting(it Stretches), although Crochet is fun.When I'm out in public, Knitting/Crocheting I get funny Looks(I'm a Male). I am so glad you asked that question, looks like we (for the most part), started out young, doing this craft. Danimal


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit when I was 8 about 52+ years ago. I watched my grandmother crochet but she never taught me. I basically taught myself using a learn how book. I have taught many both knitting and crochet.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

danimal said:


> My Mother had taught me when i was little, I had made a lot of Pot Holders, slippers. Someone came along and taught us how to knit. I used pencils, as a start. I haven't knitted or crocheted, until now, that I'm grown up. I use the looms(Knifty Knitter),for beanies, and I use needles to make wrist warmers(Arthritis).I Prefer(SP), the KNitting(it Stretches), although Crochet is fun.When I'm out in public, Knitting/Crocheting I get funny Looks(I'm a Male). I am so glad you asked that question, looks like we (for the most part), started out young, doing this craft. Danimal


I'm a girl and I will crochet in public and even I get strange looks...from guys if they even notice. :roll: But other women will ask me if what I'm doing is knitting. I tell them it's crochet and they say that they really like what I'm doing, that they wished they were that talented. The stitch I'm doing right now is the Tunisian basic stitch which uses an afghan hook. So it looks like I'm knitting when it's actually crochet. People are amazed that there's a hook that long.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

from auntie, aged 8...


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

sanell said:


> My story might be just a little different. My 8yr old son had just died after I gave him my kidney. Nighttimes were the worst - I just could not sleep - alternate crying and reflecting. But I didn't want to do anything that would wake up my husband or my older son. So I tried knitting, and it helped me get to the point where I was tired enough to sleep. Later, it just became a comforting thing to do after a day at the hospital (I am a nurse). That was 27 yrs ago, and I have since added a glass of wine to the picture.
> ellen


I to have lost a child so I feel your pain, I also find that knitting and crochet help to relax me. I learnt to knit when I was about 8 or 9 with my mother but didn't start to crochet until about 5 years ago with the help of friends and reading how to books.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I was taught to knit by a group of 5th graders in my school. They even made us certificates for completing their course. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

My mom crocheted mostly & knitted some. She tried to teach me when I was about 9 or 10 to crochet. I am a lefty, and at that time, didn't realize how ambidextrous I am. Didn't get it then. But when I was 8 months pregnant with my first child, I had to quit working. It was Nov. in Kansas and a very cold winter. We lived on the farm then. I had nothing but reading to do. Our home was small and I was about to go stir crazy waiting for the baby to be born. So, I decided to teach myself to crochet. Mom was 3 or 4 hours away. I attempted left handed at first. Got so frustrated at first I almost quit before I really started. Then "the light bulb came on." I remembered I sew right handed, so I switched and as they say, "the rest is history" as far as crocheting is concerned. My sweet baby was born nearly 29 years ago, and crocheting has been a part of my life just as long. 
As for knitting, well I tried to teach myself to knit, but could never get the hang of casting on. (No you tube then) About 2 years ago, at my husband's urging, I took a class at the nearest (20 miles away) JoAnns. The instructor had only been knitting about a year or so. But she was good enough I caught onto the basics, especially casting on. She recommended youtube. Knitting Paradise came along about that time as well, and you all have taught me much.


----------



## Crochet Buddy (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow this is really a good topic. I learned to crochet from my mother. When I met my husband and we dated I made a double crochet afghan. I then went on to learn to make granny squares; but I initally had one problem, I didn't understand the crochet in the sp. There was no internet in 1992 with explanations. A co-worker told me what the sp meant and I have been crocheting from patterns since 1992. I learned to knit at the library from a librarian who gave an informational.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been knitting like fury for the past week, finishing articles for our U3A (University of the Third Age) stall at our Open Day on Thursday (tomorrow); I have our token bear, with a sweater that says "IWU3A" (Isle of Wight U3A); his brother, bigger Jubilee Ted (red white and blue!), The Owl and the Pussycat in their peagreen boat, Christmas baubles and a tiny snowman stitched to a white button so he doesn't fall over, a crocheted shrug in random autumn colours, a pair of socks - and someChristmas leaves and berries - on Friday I will have a rest!

Edna C.


----------



## Hileena (Sep 4, 2012)

Edna ...I think you will deserve a rest after that lot.
I hope the U3A appreciate all your hard work. I'm in our U3A but have never done any knitting for them

Hileena


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

to Fisherwoman--

If your dump is like one I've seen, you might get a lot of yarn and patterns there!


----------



## pimorton (Oct 30, 2011)

My mom taught me. I was browsing through knitting books in the fabric shop while my mom and sister were shopping for fabric and I found a pattern for a sweater I thought would look great on my sister. I bought the pattern and asked my mother if she could teach me to knit so I could make the sweater for my sister.
The next night, Feb. 14, 1976, we sat down to watch the Winter Olympics and my mom taught me to cast on, knit, and purl. I like to tell people, "While Franz Klamer was winning the men's downhill, I was learning to knit."
The sweater was beyond my ability at the time, so my mom knitted it for Becky.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I am 71 and I learned last year about this time of year. I have been crocheting for a few years, but never tried knitting. I saw a book in Walmart " Teach yourself to knit" (same way I learned to crochet) My Granny and Mom crocheted, but I wasn't interested in my youth. NOW, I'm learning as much as possible with the help of all the generous and wonderful people on KP and Utube. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

My Mom taught me to crochet when I was a girl. I picked up knitting form a friend in my teens. It has always been friends and friendly strangers that have added to my skill and understanding. You can imagine what a treasure trove this list is!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Isn't the internet, and especially YouTube, just a blessing for crafters. Whatever you want to know, someone has posted a demonstration. Or a tutorial. WIth close up video of the hands. I am so tickled. :lol:



unie said:


> I am 71 and I learned last year about this time of year. I have been crocheting for a few years, but never tried knitting. I saw a book in Walmart " Teach yourself to knit" (same way I learned to crochet) My Granny and Mom crocheted, but I wasn't interested in my youth. NOW, I'm learning as much as possible with the help of all the generous and wonderful people on KP and Utube. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeremiah, the sweater in your avatar is brilliant!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Unfortunately no Patterns or yarn tossed at our Town Dump, although I have noticed thru the years that people often spend time hunting thru the garbage with a metal pole trying to retrieve empty soda cans.......that are tossed and not recycled.

I was told once that a man was able to purchase a new truck with all the $ saved from turning the cans in at 5 cents a can at the local super market.

In the summer with all the flies, that is hardly a fun task!

Fisherwoman


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> I am a lefty, and at that time, didn't realize how ambidextrous I am.


My friend's mother teaches knit and crochet at Jo Ann's in the Houston area. She's right-handed, but crochets left-handed. She tried teaching my friend's fiancée how to crochet, but it didn't work out.

I'm the same way with American Sign Language. I'm right-handed but I finger spell and do most signs (that I remember) with my left hand. I also wear my watch on my right wrist. Sometimes I'll grab stuff with my left hand but then put it in my right hand. I guess I'm ambidextrous to an extent.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

to Aunt Nay--

Do you realize who is on that "Jeremiah" sweater?


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

I learned to knit in Girl Scouts. We made squares for a quilt. We gave it to our pastor Monsignor Raith. I learned crocheting from my favorite aunt. I didn't have enough contact for my grandmother to teach me to knit. She had 50 grandchildren! She knit a wool headband for each granddaughter.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

My cousin taught me how to crochet, self taught on the knitting, so glad that I learned.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

WandaPie said:


> I learned to knit in Girl Scouts. We made squares for a quilt. We gave it to our pastor Monsignor Raith. I learned crocheting from my favorite aunt. I didn't have enough contact for my grandmother to teach me to knit. She had 50 grandchildren! She knit a wool headband for each granddaughter.


50 grandchildren?! :shock: Dang. And I thought being the 12th grandchild (10th girl) of 13 grandchildren (10 girls and 3 boys) was a lot. How many children did your grandmother have to have that many grandchildren? But there's no doubt that she love you all.


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

My dad and you had about the same number of siblings. My grandmother had 14 or 15 but 2 died. The difference may be that several aunts and uncles had 8 children apiece. Yes, my grandmother loved me. The brothers and sisters loved each other and there was a close family of us all growing up in Yonkers, NY. Thanks for your reply which brought up many memories.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

WandaPie said:


> My dad and you had about the same number of siblings. My grandmother had 14 or 15 but 2 died. The difference may be that several aunts and uncles had 8 children apiece. Yes, my grandmother loved me. The brothers and sisters loved each other and there was a close family of us all growing up in Yonkers, NY. Thanks for your reply which brought up many memories.


I hope good memories.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

My Aunt Maggie came to live with us when shw was in high school and taught me how to crochet at an early age . . .about 8. My sixth grade teacher taught us all (inc. the boys) how to knit (dishcloths). I don't recall why. I was more interested in knitting than in crochet so I knitted for a while before going also to crochet. I still do both but favor knitting.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

i learned embroidery from my maternal grandma,who also crocheted, but never taught me. friends at work were knitting, but all the patterns i liked were for crochet, so i got a book and kind of taught myself. then, i'd bring my work from the previous night to work, they would point out my errors, and i'd try again. that was when i was 19 and i'm now 62!! (and still crocheting like mad!) i recently crocheted through a bout w/breast cancer (was making a baby blanket the am after surgery), as it keeps me calm. i make mostly baby blankets for family and friends, baby hats for our charity hospital and prayer shawls for my church group. if my hands are not crocheting, i'll be eating snacks while watching tv!!!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

So...what exactly is U3A? I've never heard of it.



Hileena said:


> Edna ...I think you will deserve a rest after that lot.
> I hope the U3A appreciate all your hard work. I'm in our U3A but have never done any knitting for them
> 
> Hileena


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I cannot recall the age I learnt to knit or who taught me, but it must have been at school, because I learnt the Aussie way and my mother knits European style. Became proficient at 12 -14 yo when I knitted heaps of baby clothes, plain sideways jackets, lacy dresses, bonnets + booties etc. Somewhere along the way Mum taught me the European style, but I still keep better tension the Aussie way so I do most things that way. Knitted a cardi for Mum when I was 16 yo in an all over cable, she wore it for many years. 
I'm a self taught sock knitter from way back, have my sock pattern down pat in my head. Have knitted all sorts of things both with and without patterns or I've changed patterns a lot to suit myself. Prefer to knit things with little or no sewing up as I don't enjoy that part. (Mum invented and taught me 'mattress' stitch for sewing up many years ago, before we found it in a knitting book.) I knitted 'Intarsia' before I knew it had a name. always found interesting stuff more fun to knit than plain old stocking st.

Learnt to crochet aged 10 by my mother. Did a lot of crochet over the years, mainly shawls and blankets as I'm not keen on the look of crochet for most clothing. Made up a crochet beret pattern winter 2011 and made several for charity out of sock yarn (Have a sizeable sock yarn stash). Am currently making a zig zag blanket for my Mum, in crochet.


----------



## DawnC (Oct 11, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 4, My first project was a scarf. Then I started school and called in to see an old friend of mums on the way home. She taught me how to crochet Granny squares.I made a blanket for my new brother as a surprise for mum. I was 5 then. Since then I have lost count of how many people I have taught.I am now 66 years young.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW THATS ALOT OF GRANDCHILDREN\!HAVE ONLY GOT3 MY GRANDMA N GRANDAD EMIGRTED TO VANCOUVER WHEN I WAS 8 THATS FIFTY YEARS AGO EVEN THOUGH SHE CAME BACK EVERY COUPLE OF YEARS I RELLY MISSED THEM


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

unie--when I read your posting my first thought was admiration that a lady your age could learn a new skill. And, then I realized I'm only a year younger! At that moment, I realized it's always good to learn a new skill while you're young enough to use it for many years! <vbg>


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

In the late '40's, I was recovering from a childhood illness---too sick to be up and around---too well to lie quietly in bed---and driving Ma up the wall.
Instead of throwing me out the window, she collected her crochet/knitting leftovers, put them in something with the old "Learn How Book" and told me,
"Here. Make something."

She left me alone. I futzed around and made a mess; but I learned to crochet. I started a sailor hat; but ran out of thread and now that I could get the thread myself, I wish I could find that WW II vintage hat again to make it.

I switched to knitting and learned to CO, knit and purl.
I made another hat for myself of green wool. It had a scarf attached; but I ran out of wool and had to finish it with a simple strap under my chin and fasten it with a big button. I don't remember what happened to my sick projects after that.

When I became pregnant many years later, I made baby clothes and blankets. Then, I sat in the park supervising kids every spring and summer making sweaters, caps, scarves, etc. for the coming winter.

Now, over 60 years later, I make stuff for my daughter, the Big Guy, the home, and myself.


Barb K Bend OR said:


> It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Hohjocello said:


> So...what exactly is U3A? I've never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U3A is a self-help organisation for people no longer working. It started in France where it was university sponsored but in UK we made our own arrangements and we do not have paid lecturers or instructors. There is a leader/enabler who encourages members to contribute from their experience.

On the Isle of Wight we started in 1992/3 with a handful of dedicated people and we now have 400 members and 40-odd study and social groups, history and French, of course, poetry reading, reminiscence, Ma Jong, walking, theatre, folk dancing, quilting, knit & yarn, etc. There is a national hq/co-ordinating centre, withadvisers.

It is an International organisation, with an annual organisational conference. There are groups in NZ and Oz and in some parts of the US, but the concentration is in Europe.

Enquire around, and see what is happening in your area.

Edna C.
The idea is to keep the little grey cells stimulated


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

:?: Er...what's a "jibber"?


joeysomma said:


> I learned to knit as a sophomore in high school. A few girls finished our sewing projects early and our teacher taught us to knit a jibber. After I married, I found a pattern for a knitted doily. On the last row, the pattern said to crochet. I was not happy. But, since I had spent so much time and work into knitting the doily, I purchased a "teach yourself to crochet book" crocheted the edge of the doily. I now do about the same amount of each.


----------



## Hileena (Sep 4, 2012)

U3A.....Sorry I've just come online.....U3A is the University of the third age......In other words...when you reach your 3rd age in life  Approx 50 plus.....We meet 1 monday a month and have a speaker, we also meet 1 Tues afternoon a month and that tends to be craft. We also have outings.
Then the last thing that we have is various different groups held in peoples houses {usually once a month} eg reading group, painting group, knitting/sewing/crocheting group. Walkers and lots of other groups
I know I have rambled but hope it makes sense :thumbup: 
Hileena


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

When I was very young we had semi-annual visitors who were originally from Germany. The lady tried to teach me how to knit. My mother could not "unteach" the continental habit I'd developed, although I never really learned to knit. 55 years later a friend where I winter taught me how to crochet. Last year I taught myself how to knit, starting with a pair of socks on DPN with WW. I then did 2 pair with magic loop then got involved with Bernat's mystery afghan last winter. That required a lot of knitting! Still a novice but love it!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Hileena said:


> U3A.....Sorry I've just come online.....U3A is the University of the third age......In other words...when you reach your 3rd age in life  Approx 50 plus.....We meet 1 monday a month and have a speaker, we also meet 1 Tues afternoon a month and that tends to be craft. We also have outings.
> Then the last thing that we have is various different groups held in peoples houses {usually once a month} eg reading group, painting group, knitting/sewing/crocheting group. Walkers and lots of other groups
> I know I have rambled but hope it makes sense :thumbup:
> Hileena


Hello Hileena
Lovely to meet a fellow Third Ager! I am not as active as I used to be, my arthritis is a bit limiting
Yesterday we had a very successful open day, with about 20 tables demonstrating some of our activities - some are duplicates, we have 4 history groups and 4 literature groups and 3 French groups. 
Our knitting/crochet at one end of the hall aroused some interest, as did our colleague's quilting groups. Walking, theatre (Island and mainland), canasta and Ma Jong were also popular; our next Newsletter will tell us how many people attended and whether we recruited any new members!
Our knitting group had my 'Owl and the Pussycat' (with their pea-green boat) and Georgie, our group leader, brought her niece to model my multi-coloured shrug and earwarmer hat! We also had a child's fluffy cardigan, socks, Christmas baubles, a tiny snowman sitting on a big button, etc.,etc.
I expect your U3A is also very productive.
Edna


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Barb K Bend OR said:
> 
> 
> > It will be fun to hear how others began "The Adventure!"
> ...


What is a maid loop? is it also called something else?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about 6 just by sitting and watching my aunt knit. One day my mom bought me some needles and I just went. That was 50 years ago. Never learned to purl until about 6 -7 years ago. I got bored with just the knit stitch so put it down. I never knew there were so many stitches. When I was a teen I asked my mom and grandma to teach me to crochet. They told me i was hopeless. So when I was about 22 a friend taught me. She was left handed and i was right, so I just sat across from her. Been going ever since! Even tho I 'new' to all these stitches of knitting I can actually say I have been knitting for 50 years. Wish my worked showed it. HA!


----------



## esstee t (Sep 24, 2012)

If you go on internet at www.u3a.org.uk you should be able to locate your local branch.Good Luck!


----------



## Hileena (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Edna
Yours is very active....I suppose ours is as well but so many things like walking etc I cant join because of mobility problems. Our knitting/crochet group is starting this month for the first time. I'll go and see whats happening lol
Hileena


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I learned to knit on doctor's orders after having polio at the age of 12. He suggested knitting as an exercise becasuse it used both hands more than crocheting did. (actually he wasn't so dumb- he could check on my progress better than if I had just been doing hand exercises). A family friend from Russia taught me the continental method. 
Since then I have been knitting every chance I get: I usually knit at least an hour or more every day (at doctor's office, during meetings, watching movies or TV, etc.). I mostly use the continental method as I find it much faster - the only time I use the American method is in combination with the continental in doing Fair Isle when I strand with both hands.
I've found in teaching knitting, those who have crocheted find the continental method easier to learn (if their fingers are long enough to move back and forth over the needle.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

This is such a wonderful thread. I have really enjoyed reading all of your messages and all the memories that they bring back to me of my Mom. Thank you all for sharing your memories with us.


----------



## Wren (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm very interested in Aussie knitting please tell me more


----------



## Wren (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm very interested in Aussie knitting please tell me more


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Hileena said:


> Hi Edna
> Yours is very active....I suppose ours is as well but so many things like walking etc I cant join because of mobility problems. Our knitting/crochet group is starting this month for the first time. I'll go and see whats happening lol
> Hileena


Hello Hileena,
Sorry to hear about your problems but do not despair! Talk to your membership secretary, she may be able to find someone to give you a lift; it is a problem we have here on the Isle of Wight because our bus service is not good and our railway was almost killed by Dr. Beeching in the 60s!
I myself am 81, with a lot of arthritis, so I don't drive much, only drive to Seaview for the knitting; my neighbours, who are also members of U3A, give me a lift to Poetry Reading, Reminiscence, and Recorded Music. I drive myself to the General Meetings in Newport which take place about every two months
So, keep the chin up!
Edna C.
Edna


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

esstee t said:


> If you go on internet at www.u3a.org.uk you should be able to locate your local branch.Good Luck!


Thanks, we might meet (electroically!) sometime - and some other knitters might be interested in U3A!
Edna C.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I was probably in my early 40's. I went to a Missionary Circle meeting and our leader helped us all get started on kitchen towel toppers. 

Twenty years ago (in my mid 40's) I crocheted a Queen size bedspread for my son's wedding gift.


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful story. Thanks for sharing. Tonight I will add a glass of wine while knitting on a red sweater.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Sandy Hill said:


> I was probably in my early 40's. I went to a Missionary Circle meeting and our leader helped us all get started on kitchen towel toppers.
> 
> Twenty years ago (in my mid 40's) I crocheted a Queen size bedspread for my son's wedding gift.


One of our U3A members is a retired missionary and is still in touch with her friends in Malawi, who asked her for some hats and jerseys for newborn babies who often come to the centre, "wrapped in newspaper, like fish and chips", so we produced some really tiny garments and will continue to do so.

EdnaC.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> Sandy Hill said:
> 
> 
> > I was probably in my early 40's. I went to a Missionary Circle meeting and our leader helped us all get started on kitchen towel toppers.
> ...


Is that mission stil active? If so, I would like to know how to contact it. My grand-daughter, a senior at Eastern Mennonite University here in Virginia, recently completed a cross-cultural experience in South Africa. She fell in love with the country and its people.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to watch my grandma, but never really did anything or learned how. It just fascinated me that she could take yarn and end up with clothes, or toys. When I was 10 or so my mom bought me a hat kit and I never did anything with it. After high school I sort of taught myself. I knit squares and sewed then together(very crude). After that I experimented and dove right in. I made myself a sweater with cables( Irish knit). I never say I can't. Then after I got married and got pregnant I decided to make a Christening gown (Crochet)and circular blanket(Knit). Very lacy and intricate. They turned out beautiful and so far they've, been used on my 2 girls, nieces nephews and granddaughter. I found out how to take yarn and turn them into clothes and toys, just like grandma! 

I'm self taught so I have trouble with some things, but with help from all of you, I'm still learning!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I am 62 and learned to knit by taking a class a year ago. This year I am retaking the class and loving it again. It is 22 weeks long and I learn so much. 
My mother in law was a wonderful knitter so I never needed to learn, but inevitably she passed on, leaving our family with a great void. Now i am the one who will knit for the grandchildren. When I get stuck, I think of Vera and somehow I get it!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

i learned about 4or 5 months ago. i took my garbage to the dumpster, and there in front of the dumpster was a box of yarn and a couple of needles. i thought my mom would like to try them, but she was out of town. i got curious, got a library book, and fell in love!


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

good for you. Everyone who loves to knit/crochet loves yarns and probably has a stash of it.
It's very relaxing and fun to create beautiful homemade things. Enjoy


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been knitting since I was 8 years old, crocheting when I turned 40 and am now 78, and I've enjoyed it for years. I can't begin to count how many mittens I made for my kids plus friend's kids. byw I'm from Motley MN if you know where that is. 120 miles N of the Twin cities.
Have fun.


----------



## joynz (Oct 13, 2012)

I learnt on wooden skewers butchers used for the meat when i was 4 years old, my mother smoothed down with sandpaper so they were all nice. Now at 69 with as carer for my husband who had a brain haemorraege three years ago I knit ALL the time, keeps me calm, making small dolls for charity at moment but love to knit fine delicate baby shawls. JoyNZ


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

35


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

OH wow! I used those skewers, too! Mom let me have two of them when I was 7 years old. The rest were saved for "City Chicken", which is actually made from small cuts of veal---one of my favorite childhood meals! I still prefer using wooden or bamboo needles after all these years. Thank you for the memory of how my long attachment with knitting got started.



joynz said:


> I learnt on wooden skewers butchers used for the meat when i was 4 years old, my mother smoothed down with sandpaper so they were all nice. Now at 69 with as carer for my husband who had a brain haemorraege three years ago I knit ALL the time, keeps me calm, making small dolls for charity at moment but love to knit fine delicate baby shawls. JoyNZ


----------



## Shelly08 (Jul 4, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was in the 4th grade. She told me that it should be as pretty on the wrong side as on the right side. I think it made me a better knitter. My mom taught me the basics of crochet. I prefer to knit, but crocheting seems to go faster.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

promisegirlfarm said:


> Crumplin said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Hill said:
> ...


Thank you; I shall be seeing Dorothy at our Group on Tuesday so I will ask her for contact information.

Edna


----------



## Chryssie (Jun 12, 2012)

My Mother taught my sister and I to knit and crochet and gave us tips on sewing as well.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Shelly08 said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit when I was in the 4th grade. She told me that it should be as pretty on the wrong side as on the right side. I think it made me a better knitter. My mom taught me the basics of crochet. I prefer to knit, but crocheting seems to go faster.


I agree that crochet is faster but I also prefer knitting.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, such an early age! My grandaughter is just fascinated with my all my yarn and needles and always watches me knit. She is three. Is that too young to try to teach her? Should I wait until she is a little older? Oh, and she is a southpaw![/quote]

My friend is a member of the Knitting Guild of America and teaches 1st graders to knit. She said if a child is left-handed, teach them as if they are right handed. She said it doesn't matter because there are two needles to be handled no matter if you are right or left handed. This question came up at our meeting just last week and that was her answer. She said it is not trying to make a right-hander out of a lefty, it is just the process of using two needles which the child has to become comfortable with.


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

No, No, I'm left handed and I would say that you find someone who knits left handed to teach her and if she can manage to hold the needles let her try. Changing her hands may make her confused as she probably does everything left handed. And if she can't manage it now, she may be interested enough to try when she is 5 or 6. I learned when I was 7 and since I can't do much right handed, I'm thankful that my aunt showed me the way that most comfortable for me.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

sadocd said:


> Wow, such an early age! My grandaughter is just fascinated with my all my yarn and needles and always watches me knit. She is three. Is that too young to try to teach her? Should I wait until she is a little older? Oh, and she is a southpaw!


My friend is a member of the Knitting Guild of America and teaches 1st graders to knit. She said if a child is left-handed, teach them as if they are right handed. She said it doesn't matter because there are two needles to be handled no matter if you are right or left handed. This question came up at our meeting just last week and that was her answer. She said it is not trying to make a right-hander out of a lefty, it is just the process of using two needles which the child has to become comfortable with.[/quote]

No, three is not too young, just allow for a short attention span so make it fun! And use suitable sized needles and a soft, fairly bulky yarn - think of ease of handling.
Also, to teach a left-hander to knit, sit opposite so you work like a mirror image!

Edna C.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I just cannot remember learning to knit. I don't remember learning to use dpns either. I do remember making dolls clothes when I was 7 or 8. Perhaps someone can help me here. I went to primary school in the north-east of Scotland in the fifties and I seem to remember knitting socks. Surely not? I'm guessing my mother taught me. She remembers teaching me to crochet but not knitting. I was about 15 when I learnt to crochet.


We did knit socks. I remember making a pair of pale blue 4 ply baby socks. They had a fancy rib type heel that involved slipping stitches and I remember giving them to a cousin's baby. I think I was in Primary 5 or 6 at the time.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

marvel fauquier said:


> No, No, I'm left handed and I would say that you find someone who knits left handed to teach her and if she can manage to hold the needles let her try. Changing her hands may make her confused as she probably does everything left handed. And if she can't manage it now, she may be interested enough to try when she is 5 or 6. I learned when I was 7 and since I can't do much right handed, I'm thankful that my aunt showed me the way that most comfortable for me.


I agree with you and Crumplin. Use the mirror image technique or find a left handed knitter. The woman from the Knitting Guild who said teach as right handed is close to 90 years old and I am not going to disagree with her because she is an adorable and knowledgeable lady. Apparently this has worked for her while teaching but as it has been said many times on this site, there is no wrong or right way as long as the results are there. Do what is best for you and the person learning to knit.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

marvel fauquier said:


> No, No, I'm left handed and I would say that you find someone who knits left handed to teach her and if she can manage to hold the needles let her try. Changing her hands may make her confused as she probably does everything left handed. And if she can't manage it now, she may be interested enough to try when she is 5 or 6. I learned when I was 7 and since I can't do much right handed, I'm thankful that my aunt showed me the way that most comfortable for me.


I agree with you and Crumplin. Use the mirror image technique or find a left handed knitter. The woman from the Knitting Guild who said teach as right handed is close to 90 years old and I am not going to disagree with her because she is an adorable and knowledgeable lady. Apparently this has worked for her while teaching but as it has been said many times on this site, there is no wrong or right way as long as the results are there. Do what is best for you and the person learning to knit.

I learned to knit from my Nana when I was very young, don't really remember how old I was but I have been knitting for about 55 years. She taught me the German method ( now called Continental ). I didn't know there was an English method ( throwing ) until many years later when someone saw me knitting and asked what I was doing. They never saw German knitting before and thought it was odd. We were even because I never saw throwing before and thought that was odd.
I learned to crochet about 17 years ago, taught by my sister. I hate to admit it , but I now prefer to crochet.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

One of our U3A members is a retired missionary and is still in touch with her friends in Malawi, who asked her for some hats and jerseys for newborn babies who often come to the centre, "wrapped in newspaper, like fish and chips", so we produced some really tiny garments and will continue to do so.

EdnaC.[/quote]

Is that mission stil active? If so, I would like to know how to contact it. My grand-daughter, a senior at Eastern Mennonite University here in Virginia, recently completed a cross-cultural experience in South Africa. She fell in love with the country and its people.[/quote]

Thank you; I shall be seeing Dorothy at our Group on Tuesday so I will ask her for contact information.

Edna[/quote]

Sorry for the delay but I had lost this thread. I saw Dorothy on Tuesday and she has promised to get details from her contact in Gateshead, who is the co-ordinator for this effort of creating items for the Malawi babies.

Edna C


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> One of our U3A members is a retired missionary and is still in touch with her friends in Malawi, who asked her for some hats and jerseys for newborn babies who often come to the centre, "wrapped in newspaper, like fish and chips", so we produced some really tiny garments and will continue to do so.
> 
> EdnaC.


Is that mission stil active? If so, I would like to know how to contact it. My grand-daughter, a senior at Eastern Mennonite University here in Virginia, recently completed a cross-cultural experience in South Africa. She fell in love with the country and its people.[/quote]

Thank you; I shall be seeing Dorothy at our Group on Tuesday so I will ask her for contact information.

Edna[/quote]

Sorry for the delay but I had lost this thread. I saw Dorothy on Tuesday and she has promised to get details from her contact in Gateshead, who is the co-ordinator for this effort of creating items for the Malawi babies.

Edna C[/quote]

Thank you very much - I will be watching for it. I looked Malawi up on my globe and saw that I was mistaken a bit. Malawi is in Africa but not SOUTH Africa. Babies as 'fish and chips'! But those mommas knew that newspapers would keep the babies warm. :thumbup:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

"Babies as fish and chips"

I have no idea what that is! Could you please share what that expression means?


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Babies as fish and Chips in England when we buy fish and chips to take home they are first wrapped in a clear paper like greaseproof and then rolled in newspaper to make a parcel hope this helps


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, now I have the correct mental picture--thanks! :O)


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

morningdew said:


> Babies as fish and Chips in England when we buy fish and chips to take home they are first wrapped in a clear paper like greaseproof and then rolled in newspaper to make a parcel hope this helps


Thanks, Morningdew, saved me another little task!

Edna C.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> trish2222 said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot remember learning to knit. I don't remember learning to use dpns either. I do remember making dolls clothes when I was 7 or 8. Perhaps someone can help me here. I went to primary school in the north-east of Scotland in the fifties and I seem to remember knitting socks. Surely not? I'm guessing my mother taught me. She remembers teaching me to crochet but not knitting. I was about 15 when I learnt to crochet.
> ...


That's great to know. Mine were also pale blue - possibly standard school supplies. I've never knitted socks since but I remember how to do the heel although I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday!!


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

I learned to knit from an aunt who taught me when I was about 8 yrs. old. made potholders back then, I learned to crochet when I was 40 from a gal I worked with. I am left handed so she worked backwards for me. I work with a group of ladies at a senior center and we make projects for our soldiers, hospitals, nursing homes etc. afghans, baby blankets, hats for cancer patients, and various other things. I've been at it for 72 years and enjoy making these things for charity. It's very rewarding and I get a lot of pleasure by keeping my hands and mind busy.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

This same topic was covered a while ago, if you'd like to try to look it up.
Learnt to K before age 12, don't remember who or where, probably at school. Became proficient by knitting dozens of baby sets from age 12 - 14, plain, lace, shaping, short rows etc. 

Mum taught me to C around age 10


----------

